# Birthday Thread



## Psychonaut

Why not start one birthday thread instead of one every other day?

Whether or not this takes off/is used as the sole birthday thread,

Happy Birthday Bluesunlit!  hope you enjoy Jeremy's mass present to all of us.


----------



## Mino

I like this idea.  The birthday threads were really starting to come in every day.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

But it... makes them less special. :c

On the other hand, it's a lot more efficient. Regardless, happy birthday, Bluesunlit! ^^


----------



## Bacon Boy

We just need Psycho to update this thread every day with someone's birthday. Put the past ones all in a spoiler.


----------



## Pear

Berfday Friday! :O


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:


> But it... makes them less special. :c
> 
> On the other hand, it's a lot more efficient. Regardless, happy birthday, Bluesunlit! ^^


 
Agreed.


----------



## Tyler

Stuck for usefulness.


----------



## Psychonaut

personality'd be the only reason to use this thread as an omni-birthday thread.. and the birthday threads all basically said the same thing, TBH.  There's only so many ways you can say happy birthday without using happy birthday.

(what have i done)

feel free to post cakes and bday stuff, i'll try and keep up with whose b-days it is & update as necessary.


----------



## Mino

Today is my half birthday.

Woo.


----------



## Jake

Lol, when ever I hear 'half birthday' I always thing of that Vicar of Dibley episode.


----------



## Elliot

Happy birthday Pear!


----------



## KoolKitteh

Happy Birthday Pear! Hope its Awesome!


----------



## Hiro

Happy birthday Pear!


----------



## Yokie

Hey! Hey Pear! Hey! Knife.

Happy birthday Pear. ;D


----------



## muffun

Happy birthday, Pearry.


----------



## Phil

Happy Birthday Pear!


----------



## Marcus

I agree with Ron- whilst this takes up less space, I do think it is pretty cool having your own b'day thread made by someone 

Happy Birthday Pear!


----------



## Caius

My birthday was yesterday. Woot 19


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Happy birthday Pear! Hope you have a totally rad day. ^^

And happy belated birthday Zr88, hope it was a good one. :3 Hope someone drew you some birthday art as rad as the stuff you draw for other people!


----------



## Caius

haha Aww thanks  and yes it was a good one. Stayed home and worked all day but still had fun.


----------



## Princess

It's less special then..
Sure it's all neat and tidy, but ):
I still plan on making some birthday threads.


----------



## merinda!

sleepingsickness said:


> It's less special then..
> Sure it's all neat and tidy, but ):
> I still plan on making some birthday threads.


 
My birthday is soonish.


----------



## Tyler

I just thought of something. Maybe instead of having a thread for birthdays, you could just go to the person's profile to wish them a Happy Birthday there.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

MY BIRTHDAY IS ON FRIDAY... No big deal.


----------



## Pear

I didn't see this thread, but thanks.


----------



## merinda!

Happy Birthday Andy.


----------



## OJ.

merinda! said:


> My birthday is soonish.


 
Your birthday is at the end of February...


----------



## merinda!

OJ. said:


> Your birthday is at the end of February...


 
Actually it's mid-end February and considering it's pretty much a month away, I'd say it's pretty close.


----------



## Hiro

Happy birthday Andy!


----------



## fitzy

Happy Birthday Andy!


----------



## Jas0n

Happy Birthday Andy 8D


----------



## Conor

Happy Birthday Andy


----------



## Jrrj15

HAPPY B-DAY ANDYB  !!! Gratz on being 20 the big 2-0!!!


----------



## merinda!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GABBY!
​


----------



## Thunder

Oh'bby Berday, Gabby =D


----------



## Liv

Happy Birthday Marcus!

Hope you enjoy your cake from google images!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Marcus =D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Happy birthday Marcus, have a great day! =]


----------



## Jake

Happy Birthday Marcus and Soul.


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Soul =D


----------



## Jake

Happy Birthday Jaiden  and ACCFLuver!!


----------



## Marcus

Thanks for the few birthday wishes Ron Bidoof and Thunder


----------



## Caius

Happy birthday to all the bros I didn't say anything about and the two guys today.


----------



## SilentHopes

Happy birthday to two people who aren't even active!


----------



## Jake

Happy birthday Prof Gallows!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> Happy birthday Prof Gallows!


 
Thanks. =]

a little early for my time-zone though. XD


----------



## Jake

They usually are lol


----------



## Psychonaut

well, piss.

happy birthday, gallows.  hope it's a good one and enjoyed to it's fullest.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thanks, I'm going to try my best to. XD


----------



## merinda!

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Jas0n

Happy Birthday Trikki 8D


----------



## Elliot

Happeh birthday ::>


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thanks guys. =]


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Curtis! =D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Happy birthday! =D


----------



## Jake

Happy Birthday KoolKitteh


----------



## Thunder

I can't tell whether it's either the creation of this thread, or the missing birthday icons that's causing an inactivity in birthday wishes :0

Regardless, happy birthday Kaleidoscope Eyes and Kiley!


----------



## Jas0n

Thunderstruck said:


> I can't tell whether it's either the creation of this thread, or the missing birthday icons that's causing an inactivity in birthday wishes :0
> 
> Regardless, happy birthday Kaleidoscope Eyes and Kiley!


 
'Twould be awesome if whoever's birthday it was had a different name colour for the day or something. I'm sure that's possible with vBulletin.


----------



## merinda!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KITEY.


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:


> 'Twould be awesome if whoever's birthday it was had a different name colour for the day or something. I'm sure that's possible with vBulletin.


 
Although.. It could be abused since you can change your birthdate...

Happy Birthday, Oh great moderator, Conor!


----------



## Jas0n

Happy Birthday Conor 8D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Happy birthday, Conor! Have a fabulous day. ^^


----------



## Psychonaut

saw that earlier, meant to bump this, but i'm lazy

happy birthday regardless, conor!


----------



## Psychonaut

happy birthday to bud, thunderstruck, and jami!

busy day for being born.  another year older, another year wiser, eh?

hope you guys have fun doing whatever you're gonna be doing.  tf2.. lbp2.. mnc.. y'know.. all that good stuff.


----------



## Thunder

THanks, Psycho =D

Happy Birthday, Jami and Bud!


----------



## SockHead

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRASH!


----------



## Thunder

Thank ya, Sockhead


----------



## Conor

Happy birthday to bud, ‎Thunderstruck and PaJami


----------



## PaJami

Thanks everyone! And happy birthday to Bud and Brandon!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Happy birthday Branflakes, Jami, and Bud! Hope you guys had a great day! ^^


----------



## sarahbear

Thunderstruck said:


> I can't tell whether it's either the creation of this thread, or the missing birthday icons that's causing an inactivity in birthday wishes :0
> 
> Regardless, happy birthday Kaleidoscope Eyes and Kiley!


 

Ahh my birthday was on the 18th, too.. xp


----------



## bud

Oh whoa, I didn't know we had a thread for this. Thanks guys and happy belated birthday to all you other people too!


----------



## Thunder

sarahdactyl said:


> Ahh my birthday was on the 18th, too.. xp


 
Well then happy late birthday 

And also, happy birthday to Ashwee!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Tyler!

For a moment i mistook you for Rocketman's brother.


----------



## Monstarrx

You guys forgot me... it's because I'm not a weeaboo, is it?


----------



## Thunder

Monstarrx said:


> You guys forgot me... it's because I'm not a weeaboo, is it?


 
I don't think you have your birthday set up :U


----------



## Iober

Birthday was the 10th great day huh? -.-


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Happy belated birthday! ^^


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, ATWA!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Fiorei!


----------



## Thunder

PSYCHO, Y U CREATE DEAD THREAD!?

Happy Birthday, Jack!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Hal & Corny!

Someone else post here so i don't need to make so many quad posts.


----------



## rafren

Happy Birthday Hal and Corny!


----------



## Thunder

Ah, thanks Rafren.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Happy birthday, Hal and Corny! Hope you guys have awesome birthdays! ^^


----------



## [Nook]

Out of all the birthdays, why doesn't anyone notice today's birthday?


----------



## Psychonaut

[Nook] said:


> Out of all the birthdays, why doesn't anyone notice today's birthday?


 sockhead's?


----------



## rafren

Poor Sockhead. Happy Birthday SockHead!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Happy Birthday, Fabio!


----------



## rafren

Happy 101th Birthday Fabio!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Belated Sockhead!

And Happy Birthday, Fabio!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Happy Birthday Jason Burrows


----------



## JasonBurrows

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Happy Birthday Jason Burrows


 Thank you Aeri Tyaelaria.


----------



## Elliot

Happeh birthday Fabio.


----------



## rafren

^Timezone ftw.

Happy birthdaay, JasonBurrows!


----------



## easpa

Happy Birthday, Jason!


----------



## SockHead

Thanks guys 

And Happy Birthday JasonBurrows!


----------



## Jake

Happy Birthday to the two people whose birthdays are today and I can't be bothered checking the page the posting this/editing this. 

Some K and N peeps


----------



## rafren

Bidoof said:


> Happy Birthday to the two people whose birthdays are today


 
Happy Birthday Kyel and Nynaeve!


----------



## Psychonaut

happy birthday, kyel


----------



## SockHead

Happy Birthday to Kyel and Hitler


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Nynaeve and Hitler!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Thunderstruck said:


> Happy Birthday, Nynaeve and Hitler!


 
Woah... It's Hitler's birthday today?


----------



## Thunder

What the hell, did i type Hitler? I meant to say Kyel.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Thunderstruck said:


> What the hell, did i type Hitler? I meant to say Kyel.


 
LOLOL!
Yuh you did. I was like "Dude..is Thunderstruck a secret Neo Nazi...?" 

Well Kyel MIGHT be Hitler in disguise.

U HAS R SPOTTED HIM!


----------



## crazyredd45

Happy birthday kyel


----------



## Skipper82342

well i dont realy care what they do about it but whatev...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Happy birthday, Rawb! Hope you're having fun, wherever you are o:
this poor thread has kinda fallen by the wayside


----------



## Jake

VintagE


----------



## Callie

Happy Birthday Micah!


----------



## Jake

OH **** IT'S ANDY'S BIRTHDAY AND I DIDN'T MAKE HIM A CARD!! ****!!


----------



## Callie

Happy birthday fillfall!!!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Dmitri!

One more year you cheat death!


----------



## Psychonaut

happy birthday, animefan


----------



## KCourtnee

My birthday was march 12. Turned 18. wooo (not really)


----------



## AndyB

Happy birthday Raz. 


Spoiler


----------



## Callie

Happy B-day Psycho!



Spoiler



Now put your hands in the air
And wave 'em like you just don't care
Unless you're a square
From delaware
And you got on clean underwear
So you better say, oh yeah!


----------



## Psychonaut

Callie said:


> Happy B-day Psycho!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Now put your hands in the air
> And wave 'em like you just don't care
> Unless you're a square
> From delaware
> And you got on clean underwear
> So you better say, oh yeah!








how's that?

THANKS GUYS


----------



## rafren

I greeted you already.xD Happy birthday again Psycho!


----------



## Callie

Psychonaut said:


> how's that?
> 
> THANKS GUYS



Great! (Although I'm still waiting for my oh yeah...)

Have a great birthday, and if I hear about you not having a great birthday, I'm gonna have to send bubba down to your town. And you know how bubba can get when he hears his 'friends' aren't happy.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Happy belated birthday, Jawn! Hope you had a great day. ^^


----------



## The Sign Painter

Yeah bro, happy belated birthday!


----------



## Elliot

Happy birthday SARAAAHH
AND HER BROTHER
DYLAAANN
(both TBT Members)


----------



## rafren

Happy Birthday MickiBoo!


----------



## The Sign Painter

Happy Birthday, Ron!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thanks, Petah! x3 Yay, keepin' the dream thread alive~


----------



## Psychonaut

happy belated bday, rawn ;~;


----------



## Callie

/)/)       i i i i
( . .)   ┏♡♡┓
( づ♡┏☆""☆┓

Happy birthday Chimera and Roger! =^.^=

EDIT: grr, it won't aline! Here, just take this cat too.  
 /\__/\_____
 (=-.-=),,__,,_)~~~~


----------



## Chimera

Thank you very much :-D I'll take em both!


----------



## crazyredd45

Happy b-day to roger and chimera


----------



## Hiro

Thank you x)


----------



## Callie

Happy Birthday Sgt Nook!


----------



## AndyB

So, it's Miranda's birthday today, she is currently in Japan on holiday. (she'll see any messages when she gets home)
Happy birthday Miranda!


----------



## Psychonaut

HBD
4charlol


----------



## Princess

Happy Birthday to Miranda and Garrett


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Miranda! =D


----------



## Internetakias

Happy b-day to Mewkip, Tamulat, Tranzlater, Riki-Oh Jeremy, RedSox04, Blue_Jay, Rachel, Crob8, and ACFanatic!


----------



## rafren

JEREMY

WHERE'S THE PARTY AT?


----------



## Siegfried

Happy birthday Jeremy!


----------



## Callie

Happy birthday Yokie! Now you can go to R rated movies!


----------



## Yokie

I could do that for a long time, but thank you. ^^


----------



## Internetakias

Happy birthday to dragonflamez, YokieShyruoYung, Holycrumbs, Eddy, Maelle, Zero the hero, Yokie and Kodie!


----------



## .IE.

*~July 18th, 2011~ 
Happy Birthday To:​*
Darren Gilmour
Judana
Ehingen Guy
fvnfish
Mahiko
a talking Turnip
Niall
Soil​


----------



## PaJami

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ENTEI SLIDER! HAVE AN AWESHUM DAY


----------



## D1llon

Why didn't anyone say "Happy Birthday" to me 
I thought I was a nice, honest, and productive member...


----------



## twinkinator

Happy birthday D1llon!


----------



## SockHead

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIV!!!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Ms. Tyler!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Flying Mint Bunny!


----------



## Callie

Yo Bradski, happy birthday. I better see a new "thinking man" photo of you in a birthday hat to celebrate.


----------



## SockHead

Happy Birthday Brad woop woop


----------



## Brad

Thanks guys. And here's that picture.


----------



## Callie

Brad said:


> Thanks guys. And here's that picture.



YAY!  I can haz happy. And so can you. Of the birthday variety.


----------



## Megamannt125

*whistle*


----------



## Psychonaut

HBD megamannt, brad, dillon, and everyone else (flying mint bunny?)


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Mega.

Here, have some Fruit Gushers.


----------



## Megamannt125

Thunderstruck said:


> Happy Birthday, Mega.
> 
> Here, have some Fruit Gushers.


Awesome! Thank-
Wait one minute...




It can't be...




WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Brad

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Thunder

Megamannt125 said:


> Awesome! Thank-
> Wait one minute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



>  Mega: Mental breakdown.


----------



## Callie

Happy birthday spirit! <:-D (is wearing a partay hat!)


----------



## rafren

omg mega's alive


Happy birthday Spirit!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Spirit!


----------



## Callie

Bogmire, happy birthday!


----------



## rafren

Happy birthday, Bogmire!


----------



## Callie

Happy birthday brokendreamz! DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Lexi!


----------



## Callie

I hope you get some new nunchucks on your special day today, Squirrel with Nunchucks!

Happy birthday!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Nunchaku Squirrel!


----------



## NikoKing

Happy Bday Callie and myself :3


----------



## toshiwoshi

Happy Birthday to Nikoking and Callie! ^_^


----------



## FallChild

Happy B-Day Callie.


----------



## Callie

Thanks people! It's been fun. I got to eat ramen and cheesecake! And I got an ocarina, which I am currently trying to learn (and am phailing at).

And happy birthday NikoKing! ^.^


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Happy Birthday, you crazy kids.


----------



## Thunder

Forgive me Niko and Callie, I missed your birthdays : o(

But, happy birthdays.


----------



## SockHead

Happy 18th birthday kalinn!


----------



## Thunder

Happpyyyy birthday, Kalinn!


----------



## .IE.

*September 16th, 2011
*Birthdays:

Lilo2377
poptart
ChocolateWaffles
kenziewashere
janoprins
shadowsquid86
dark_light
Hot Chocolate
star-girl
Noctali​


----------



## SockHead

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRAWR!!!!! HOPE YOU HAD A FUN DAY!!!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Grawr!


----------



## Grawr

Thanks guys.  I had a wonderful day!


----------



## Jas0n

Grawr said:


> Thanks guys.  I had a wonderful day!



Happy belated birthday, sir 8D


----------



## toshiwoshi

Happy birthday to me and Tom !


----------



## Yokie

Happy birthday Toshiwoshi!

Have a good one!


----------



## .IE.

Happy birthday, toshiwoshi!

Hope you have a great one and many more.


----------



## toshiwoshi

Thank you guys! ^_^


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, Tom & Toshiwoshi!


----------



## merinda!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
to everyone's birthday that I didn't get a chance to say HBD to. ​


----------



## SockHead

Happy Birthday Justin!!!!


----------



## Justin

SockHead said:


> Happy Birthday Justin!!!!



Thanks. ;D


----------



## SockHead

Happy Birthday Caleb


----------



## Caleb

SockHead said:


> Happy Birthday Caleb


 Thankya kind sir.


----------



## Callie

Happy bidet Caleb


----------



## muffun

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BACON BOY!*​


----------



## Jas0n

muffun said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BACON BOY!*​



Happy birthday bro~


----------



## .IE.

Wow, I just noticed two other active members (both who have posted on this posted on this page) have the same birthday as me....wow. :O


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Bacon Bro.


----------



## SockHead

Happy BDay BBoy

and Joe!


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy birthday Bacon Boy and Joe!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Gracias, guys!


----------



## MasterC

Happy Birthday Tye.


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy birthday Foxie913


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy birthday AVGanondorf!


----------



## Thunder

Happy belated birthday, AVG!

And also, Happy Birthday, M12!


----------



## SockHead

HAPPY BIRTHDAY M12!!!


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy Birthday M12!


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy birthday Bidoof


----------



## Callie

Yo Aaron, happy birthday.


----------



## Brad

Happy Burfdayy, Aaron!


----------



## Ryusaki

Good idea!
Happy birthday to everybody who's birthday is today!


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy birthday Jas0n, muffun, and .IE!


----------



## Jas0n

Kaiaa said:


> Happy birthday Jas0n, muffun, and .IE!



<3 Thanks yo


----------



## .IE.

Kaiaa said:


> Happy birthday Jas0n, muffun, and .IE!



Thank you!! ^-^


----------



## SockHead

Jam packed with birthdays today! Hope you're all having a good one!


----------



## Jas0n

SockHead said:


> Jam packed with birthdays today! Hope you're all having a good one!



They stole ma birthday. ITS MINE, ALL MINE.... and other 3 people I know who also have a birthday today ?_? AND IT'S MILEY CYRUS' BIRTHDAY WTF?


----------



## toshiwoshi

Happy Birthday Jas0n, muffun an .IE. hope your day goes well


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, IE. and Muffun!

**** Jas0n, though B|


----------



## ShinyYoshi

My birthday was 35 minutes ago.... Yay me! Haha


----------



## Callie

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Elliot

Happy Birthday Mark Twain.. :3


----------



## Orenthal James.

my birthday is march the 1st put it on ur calnder!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy birthday xMidnightWolfx ‎and PoxyLemon! Hope you two have a great day.


----------



## SockHead

Happy birthday Poxy!!


----------



## Jake

Happy birthday, Fontana. Here is Pingu for you;


----------



## SockHead

Happy Birthday Fontana


----------



## SockHead

Oh hey, happy birthday pally


----------



## Thunder

Happy yappy Birthday, ZR!


----------



## Thunder

(And since the other thread may eventually be locked) Happy Birthday, Andy!


----------



## Jelloparty

FOR ANDY-SAN UGUUUUUUU~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday JelloParty, and Gabs!


----------



## Callie

Happy birthday Litwick!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Litwick!


----------



## SockHead

Happy Birthday ‎Prof Gallows!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thank you. =O


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Curt!


----------



## Thunder

Haaaaaaaaapy birthday, Jami!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Happy Birthday Jams! May your life be vegetable and your days be long!


----------



## PaJami

Thanks guys, and happy birthday to Brandon as well 8D


----------



## AndyB

Happy birthday you two.


----------



## Conor

Happy Birthdays.


----------



## Kip

Harpy Birthdays!


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Thunderstruck and Jami!


----------



## Thunder

Thanks guys.

Happy Birthday, Darkheart and Ashwee!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Happy Birthday Ashwee! 

Happy Birthday Darkheart!

Have a good one, both of you!


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy birthday Darkheart!


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday KCourtnee!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Jack!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday SAWKHED. =3


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Socky!


----------



## Ryan

Happy Birthday, Sock!


----------



## Wubajub

Merry Christmas, Sockhead!


----------



## BlueBear

Happy Birthday Sockhead!


----------



## Liv

Happy Birthday Sock!


----------



## Jas0n

'Appy Birthday Socky


----------



## Keenan

Happy Birthday Sock! I hope you enjoy your cookie and pizza.


----------



## SockHead

You guys are the greatest, thanks


----------



## Keenan

Happy 102ed birthday, Fabio! Hope you have 100 more.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Happy Birthday Fabio!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday JasonBurrows!


----------



## Liv

Happy Birthday JasonBurrows!


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday JasonBurrows! You too Iownall!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Happy birthday Jason and lownall!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Thank you Prof Gallows, Liv, Keenan and MDofDarkheart.


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy birthday Jason and lownall


----------



## Fire_Fist

Happy Birthday, Iownall and JasonBurrows! (Hey, a fellow Jason!). Hope you've both had a great day.


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Pachireecko!


----------



## Jake

happy birthday to Pachireecko


----------



## Keenan

Happy Birthday Alex518!


----------



## Rover AC

My name will be up here soon! June 11th for those who don't know. I'm expecting a spam of birthday messages left on my account! Hint hint...


----------



## Jake

Rover AC said:


> My name will be up here soon! June 11th for those who don't know. I'm expecting a spam of birthday messages left on my account! Hint hint...



none from me x)


----------



## Keenan

Happy Birthday Micah!


----------



## Jake

Happy Birthday Fillfall!!


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Fillfall!


----------



## Jake

le happy le birthday TheFarmboy


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Fire_Fist!


----------



## SockHead

Hope you had a good birthday, Fire Fist!


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Sarah!


----------



## Rover AC

Happy Birthday Sarah! (I don't really know you but, who cares It's the thought that counts)


----------



## SockHead

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!!


----------



## Sarah

aw fanks guys


----------



## Jake

Happy Birthday, Rover AC!!


----------



## Keenan

Happy Birthday Rover AC!


----------



## toshiwoshi

Happy Birthday Rover!


----------



## Rover AC

Thank you guys! ^.^


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy birthday Rover!


----------



## Keenan

Quite a few today:

Happy Birthday DJYosh, Chimera, and Hiro!


----------



## Chimera

Thank you question mark guy!


----------



## Keenan

Chimera said:


> Thank you question mark guy!


That's one way to put it...


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday SonicHyuga!


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday jebug!


----------



## Jake

happy birthday jebug29


----------



## Maarten707

Happy birthday jebug29!


----------



## Jake

happy birthday Garrett and  Whitney!


----------



## SockHead

Hope Garrett and Whitney have a great birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Keenan

Happy Birthday Garrett and Whitney!


----------



## Nightray

Happy Birthday Canada! 
And to whoever else <3 (imonmyipodtakes4evertoseeswhosbday'stoday) lol


----------



## Jake

w00t Canada day hehe <3


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy Birthday Garrett and Whitney (and Canada)!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Jeremy!


----------



## Jake

Oh Jeremy's birthday.
nbd

let the ass kissing begin


----------



## Trundle

Happy Birthday Jeremy
go have a good coffee or something


----------



## Keenan

Happy Happy Birthday Jeremy!


----------



## Nicole.

Happy Birthday Jeremy, have a wonderful day!


----------



## SockHead

Happy B-Day Jermy and kstone


----------



## Brad

Happy B-Day, Jeremy.


----------



## Elliot

Happy birthday Jereemmyyy mann, haven't talked to you in agess..


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Cloud!


----------



## Ryan

Happy birthday Hydralisk


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Yokie!


----------



## Jake

Happy B'day Yokie


----------



## Ryan

Happy Birthday Yokie!!


----------



## Thunder

I wanna say there's something fishy about Trevor and Sam's birthday being on the same day.

but regardless, happy birthday, you two.


----------



## Jake

happy birthday trevor and sam


----------



## SamXX

Thunderstruck said:


> I wanna say there's something fishy about Trevor and Sam's birthday being on the same day.
> 
> but regardless, happy birthday, you two.



lol let's be honest though, mine's more important.


----------



## Sonicdude41

Happy birthday to you and Trevor, SAMwich.  Shall I fetch the cake?


----------



## SamXX

I got that cake


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96

happy birthsday!!!


----------



## Ryan

happy birthday sam, happy birthday trevor.


----------



## Jake

happy birthday Choco :3

(lol Australia is the future)


----------



## Mino

SAMwich said:


> lol let's be honest though, mine's more important.



I'll drink, you drive.


----------



## Jas0n

Happy Birthday Trevor ...


----------



## Mino

Jas0n said:


> Happy Birthday Trevor ...



THANKS DUDE


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96

HAPPY BIRTHSDAY CHOCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan

Happy Birthday Choco.


----------



## SamXX

Jas0n said:


> Happy Birthday Trevor ...



cuuuuuuuuute.


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Choco! And happy late birthday Trevor.


----------



## Rover AC

Happy Birthday Choco!


----------



## Maarten707

I already said this, but Happy Birthday Choco!


----------



## Choco

*Yay, thanks to you all! *


----------



## toshiwoshi

Happy Birthday FrozenPhoenix96!


----------



## Keenan

Happy Birthday Ryan!


----------



## Ryan

Thanks.


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Ryan


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday D1llon!


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96

toshiwoshi said:


> Happy Birthday FrozenPhoenix96!



my reaction is a little late, but i see this now xD
thnx


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Ryudo and Liv!


----------



## Keenan

I would like to use my 1,000th post on TBT to wish Ryudo Dragoon and Liv a very happy birthday! Now I feel like I'm a senior member.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Happy birthday to me! 16 now, buy all the lottery scratch cards yay!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Happy birthday Liv. After this fun day I must quickly fall asleep and feel as if I am gradually becoming a cranky old man.

PSA: Get off my lawn.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Happy birthday to me! 16 now, buy all the lottery scratch cards yay!



It's still the 5th here, but Happy Birthday!


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Happy birthday to me! 16 now, buy all the lottery scratch cards yay!



happy birtshday!


----------



## Keenan

A very happy birthday to Flying Mint Bunny!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Brad!


----------



## Brad

Thanks, man!


----------



## Ryan

Happy Birthday Brad!


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy Birthday Brad!!


----------



## Keenan

Happy happy birthday Brad!


----------



## Brad

Thanks guys!


----------



## BellGreen

Happy belated bday!

My b-day is in 7 months.


----------



## Elliot

Happy birthday Pinku


----------



## SockHead

Happy Birthday Pinku and my sister


----------



## TrainerRosie

Happy birthday Pinku! (Even though I don't know who you are)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Callie!


----------



## Jake

Callie u cutie happy birfday


----------



## Justin

Happy birthday Callie!


----------



## Brad

Happy Birthday Callie!!!!


----------



## Keenan

I said it on Facebook, but how did I forget to say it here?

Happy Birthday Callie!


----------



## Jake

yo yo Justin happy birthday bro!!


----------



## Rover AC

Happy birthday Justin! :3 

Enjoy that one moment where you can take advantage of how old you are and remotely care.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Justin


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Jubby!


----------



## BellGreen

Happy b-day Justin!


----------



## Keenan

A very happy birthday to you Jubsy!


----------



## SockHead

Happy birthday to TBT's new mod


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> Happy birthday to TBT's new mod



It's canon


----------



## TrainerRosie

Happy birthday Justin!


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> yo yo Justin happy birthday bro!!





Rover AC said:


> Happy birthday Justin! :3
> 
> Enjoy that one moment where you can take advantage of how old you are and remotely care.





Prof Gallows said:


> Happy Birthday Justin





Thunderstruck said:


> Happy Birthday, Jubby!





BellBringerGreen said:


> Happy b-day Justin!





Keenan said:


> A very happy birthday to you Jubsy!





TrainerRosie said:


> Happy birthday Justin!



Thank you so much everyone! It really means a lot.



SockHead said:


> Happy birthday to TBT's new mod



Wat.


----------



## SockHead

Justin said:


> Wat.



whoops


----------



## Justin

SockHead said:


> whoops



You tease.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> You tease.



as if you didn't already know.
everyone knows


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> as if you didn't already know.
> everyone knows



I knew? =O


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> I knew? =O



even i knew they were making you mod and I still don't know what SOPA is. Thats sayin' something...


----------



## TrainerRosie

Happy birthday Phil!


----------



## SockHead

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALEB YOU'RE A COOL GUY


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday BB!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Bacon Bro!


----------



## Cherrypie

nobody wished me a happy birthday ... 0-0 OH WELL, I WISHED MY SELF A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I know, I know, it was ages ago.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Tye!


----------



## Justin

Happy Birthday Tye!



Cherrypie said:


> nobody wished me a happy birthday ... 0-0 OH WELL, I WISHED MY SELF A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I know, I know, it was ages ago.



Happy belated birthday!  Remember, you need to put your birthday in your profile. I don't see it anywhere in yours.


----------



## Mairmalade

happy birthday to meee o:


----------



## Justin

Happy birthday Mairmalade!


----------



## Officer Berri

Happy 20th birthday, Mairmalade! Those teenage years are gone and done! Time to pretend your an adult when someone's looking! xD


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Mairmalade! Hope you have a good one.


----------



## Rover AC

Happy Birthday Mairmalade! On your 20th be sure to


----------



## Mairmalade

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes. 

Can't say I partied hard, though. Had to work all day and for most of the evening. ;-;


----------



## Keenan

Happy birfday Jake!


----------



## Justin

Happy birthday Jaaake!


----------



## Thunder

Happy belated birthday, Jake.

And also, happy birthday to Dirtytrenchcoat and VillageDweller!


----------



## Trundle

Happy birthday the three of you!


----------



## AndyB

Happy birthday Sporge!


----------



## Jake

happy birthday woodmanrs


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Sporge!


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, Jas0n and MarineStorm!


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy birthday Jas0n and MarineStorm


----------



## Jas0n

Thanks guys <3

I share a birthday with a ridiculous amount of people and things. It's Doctor Who's, World of Warcraft's, Miley Cyrus' and also my best friend's birthdays as well.


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Jas0n and MarineStorm!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Thunderstruck said:


> Happy birthday, Jas0n and MarineStorm!





Kaiaa said:


> Happy birthday Jas0n and MarineStorm





Keenan said:


> Happy birthday Jas0n and MarineStorm!



Thank you all! I've had a great day so far. ^^


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:


> Thanks guys <3
> 
> I share a birthday with a ridiculous amount of people and things. It's Doctor Who's, World of Warcraft's, Miley Cyrus' and also my best friend's birthdays as well.



Mine's is on Dr. Seuss day, beat that.

On another note, happy birthday, ShinyYoshi and I'm in Love!


----------



## Jake

Happy birthday JabuJabule


----------



## Joey

Happy Birthday JabuJabule


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday JabuJabule!


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy Birthday JabuJabule!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Takuro.


----------



## Officer Berri

Wow on another forum I share my birthday with 2 other people today.

xD I'm all alone here.


----------



## Thunder

Happy 22nd, Officer Berri!


----------



## Treasu(red)

Officer Berri said:


> Wow on another forum I share my birthday with 2 other people today.
> 
> xD I'm all alone here.



You're the one and only! Happy Cakeday


----------



## Wrathie83

Happy birthday Officer Berri  x


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Frisket!


----------



## Trundle

happy birthday
to
meeeee.

foreveralone


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Trundle!


----------



## Jake

Happy Birthday Nigel (plz come back to tbt)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Jamie!


----------



## Caius

There is no birthday in Ba-Sing-Se.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Zr388 said:


> There is no birthday in Ba-Sing-Se.



Guess I'll just have to tear down the walls of that rule.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Guess I'll just have to tear down the walls of that rule.


----------



## Jas0n

Happy birthday Jamie, you sexy beast <3


----------



## SockHead

happy birthday to the hottest tbt member excluding andy and jason of course


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Andy!

because telling you on facebook, skype, and xbox just isn't enough.


----------



## Jas0n

Happy Birthday Andy Bee! Hopefully you haven't suffocated under all the snow.


----------



## SockHead

HAPPY ANDYBDAY! LOL! REPLY IF YOU LAUGHED!


----------



## Keenan

Happy Birthday Andy!


----------



## Thunder

Have a Handy Dandy Andy Birthday!


----------



## AndyB

Thunderstruck said:


> Have a Handy Dandy Andy Birthday!



You're too late. You'll have to take that back and wait until next year.


----------



## Thunder

But it's still the 18th over here


----------



## Gummy

I hope you had a happy _late_ birthday, AndyB.


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Litwit


----------



## SockHead

Litwick HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Gummy

Have a happy birthday, Litwit.


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday, Curtis!


----------



## SockHead

My Curt is all grown up. Lets get wasted tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thanks guys. =p


----------



## Thunder

Haaappy birthday Curt!


----------



## Dimension Witch

Happy burfday!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday RisingSun!


----------



## Dimension Witch

Happy Burfday to whoever's burfday it is.


----------



## Thunder

Have a great birthday, Nightray, Gummy, and ILoveYou!

Assuming you are all actually Valentines day babies and not just messing around like the time I changed my birthday to Pally's.


----------



## Kip

Happy burfdays if its actually your burfdays!


----------



## Gummy

Thanks, my birthday usually gets forgotten because of Valentines Day.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunderstruck said:


> Have a great birthday, Nightray, Gummy, and ILoveYou!
> 
> Assuming you are all actually Valentines day babies and not just messing around like the time I changed my birthday to Pally's.



I missed Night's birthday. D=


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Sarah! =D


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Sarah!


----------



## sarahbear

awww ty guys :3


----------



## oath2order

Happy 24th birthday to JoeDee!


----------



## Hamusuta

MY BIRTHDAY WAS 3 MONTHS AGO  Y U NO WISH ME HAPPY BURFDAI?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Happy 24th birthday to JoeDee!



JoeDee is on vacation at Lake Laogai.


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> JoeDee is on vacation at Lake Laogai.



oh gallows


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Lauren!


----------



## YanoShigun

Hamusuta said:


> MY BIRTHDAY WAS 3 MONTHS AGO  Y U NO WISH ME HAPPY BURFDAI?


It's okay, nobody mentioned my birthday and I was ONLINE for it.

*Happy Birthday, Lauren!!*


----------



## acfan4lyf

my brithday is august 8


----------



## MDofDarkheart

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TheBigJC7777777!*

*Also Happy Belated Birthday to any friends that I may have missed!*

My birthday is March 7th! So, about a week from now!


----------



## Lauren

hehe thanks guys!
Happy birthday TheBigJC7777777


----------



## WeiMoote

Guess who's "Level Up" day it is...


----------



## Kip

Happy belated burfday TheBigJC & Lauren. 

No wei, Its your burfday! Happy Burfday Weimoote!


I gotta stop typing like that XD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

WeiMoote said:


> Guess who's "Level Up" day it is...



Happy birthday!


----------



## Joey

Happy Birthday.


----------



## WeiMoote

Aww, thanks, guys!


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday to Thunderstruck and PaJami!


----------



## Thunder

Hell yeah, 118 bells B)

Thanks Gallows, and happy birthday, Jami!


----------



## Justin

Happy birthday Thunder and Jami!


----------



## AndyB

Happy birthday girlpants.


----------



## Thunder

Hey, I don't think Jami would appreciate you calling him that.


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Jami and Thunderstruck!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Happy Belated Birthday To All Those Above Who's Birthday I Missed!

Happy 30th Birthday To Me!


----------



## Enyeto

Happy Birthday, MDofDarkheart!


----------



## Justin

Have a great birthday MD!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Thanks Vann and Justin!

Yes, My first present of the day!
I got 130 bells for my birthday! Woo-hoo!

Now I will be busy for most of my birthday.
I'll try to get back on later!
*humming birthday song*


----------



## Kaiaa

Happy Birthday MD!


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday MD!


----------



## Kip

D: happy birthday MD! ugh I'm alway a day late!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Totoro!


----------



## Joey

Guess who's birthday it is today!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Your's?

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Joey

Thanks ^


----------



## Nami

Happy birthday! Haha, mine already passed, but hot darn, my cake.. it was awesome.


----------



## Keenan

Happy Birthday, Chris and traceguy!


----------



## Kip

Keenan said:


> Happy Birthday, Chris and traceguy!



Ahhh so his name is Chris ha, never noticed.

Happy Burfday Sochrishead & Traceguy!


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Traceguy!

And to Sock, I got you a gift:







Hope it's a goodie.


----------



## SockHead

Thunderstruck said:


> Happy Birthday, Traceguy!
> 
> And to Sock, I got you a gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's a goodie.



HAHAHAHA! 

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Gandalf

Happy Birthday Sockhead and Traceguy!!


----------



## Kip

Happy Burfday Fabi!


----------



## PapaNer

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

I meant to post this in the "what do you look like" thread, but my tablet misread my touch.  I am shamed.  lol.


----------



## Sora

I'm so excited, my birth day is tomorrow!


----------



## Pizza Prince

Oh, happy birthday sora!! I hope you had a good one!


----------



## Thunder

Hope your birthday was a good one, Sora.


----------



## SockHead

Sora HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Kip

Happy birthday JasonB!


----------



## Kip

Happy birthday Lovemcqueen & Himari!


----------



## Eirynfox

how do you know who's birthday it is?


----------



## Jake

Eirynfox said:


> how do you know who's birthday it is?



it says it near at the bottom of the page, between "Total members that have visited the forum today" and "The Bell Tree Forums Statistics" OR you can check the calendar linked in the header: http://www.belltreeforums.com/calendar.php


----------



## Elijo

Happy Birthday Lovemcqueen and Himari!


----------



## Eirynfox

Jake. said:


> it says it near at the bottom of the page, between "Total members that have visited the forum today" and "The Bell Tree Forums Statistics" OR you can check the calendar linked in the header: http://www.belltreeforums.com/calendar.php



Mine doesn't say that at the bottom for some reason.


----------



## Kip

Eirynfox said:


> Mine doesn't say that at the bottom for some reason.



Are you at the main menu/home page?


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, Lovemcqueen and Himari!


----------



## oath2order

Alrighty, so, happy birthday to miyac!


----------



## SockHead

Happy Birthday Pachi


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to Rainbow minerals!


----------



## Jake

happy birthday fillfall <3


----------



## WeiMoote

This may be a day late, but...

Happy Birthday, Kip! Your drawings always make me smile.


----------



## Gandalf

Happy Birthday Kuma!


----------



## Elijo

Gandalf said:


> Happy Birthday Kuma!



Thank you Gandalf!


----------



## broadwaythecat

Happy birthday, Kuma!


----------



## Elijo

lookyhooky said:


> Happy birthday, Kuma!



Thanks Isabel!


----------



## Eirynfox

Happy birthday Kuma, lets hope you have many more to look forward to. In honour of this even I shall sing you a serenade  lol


----------



## tigereyes86

Happy Birthday Joe!


----------



## Alijasp

This is awesome,My bdays coming up to        Its on June,12th


----------



## Elijo

Eirynfox said:


> Happy birthday Kuma, lets hope you have many more to look forward to. In honour of this even I shall sing you a serenade  lol


Aww thanks Eiryn!


----------



## Kip

happy b-day tigereyes & Mr. L


----------



## Elijo

Happy Birthday Pudge and Lucy! Hope yous have a good one!


----------



## Rover AC

Thank you, Kuma :3


----------



## Keenan

It's still the 11th here; Happy Birthday, Rover!


----------



## tigereyes86

Kip said:


> happy b-day tigereyes & Mr. L



Aw, just been back on, thank you Kip


----------



## lpsruler234

I really like this idea! no, I love this idea


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to Zen, Eloise, DollarStore, and sye!


----------



## Janna

Happy birthday, you four! Hope ya'll have an awesome day.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Volvagia!


----------



## Volvagia

Thanks! <3


----------



## Dagger311

Okay, first off: You have one of the funniest signatures I've seen, Volvagia. And also happy birthday from a complete stranger who just joined today!


----------



## SockHead

JEREMY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND WHO MADE ME WHO I AM (jk my mom made me)

this is the third time i wished u a happy bday but w/e happy birthday (4th time)


----------



## SecondSider

MY birthday's on the 20th.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

It's my birthday DDD


----------



## Zero Revolution

Happy Birthday Takoya! I hope you enjoyed your day~


----------



## SecondSider

Takoya said:


> It's my birthday DDD



Happy Birthday, Takoya. Make it the best.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Liv!


----------



## Liv

Thank you Gallows!


----------



## SockHead

Liv I hope you had an AWESOME day!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Liv

Thanks Sock!


----------



## Wish

Happy birthday Liv!


----------



## Liv

Thanks!


----------



## Thunder

I said this in chat earlier, but I'll say it again: Happy birthday, Liv!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Marceline

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Happy Birthday to me!



▌▌✖ ▌​

Happy birthday Mint Bunny! Have a good one this year! ^ ^​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday Liv, and Flying Mint Bunny!


----------



## Liv

Happy birthday Flying Mint Bunny! And thanks guys!


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday Fink, link2398, brittershnee, laukala, Aloha, and Mya!


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday, Elliot!


----------



## Elijo

Happy birthday Eiryn!


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday Touko and Mega!


----------



## Eirynfox

Kuma said:


> Happy birthday Eiryn!



YOU REMEMBERED!!!  ty ^_^


----------



## Elijo

Eirynfox said:


> YOU REMEMBERED!!!  ty ^_^



You are so welcome! If I didn't add a gif to the post the post would've been so boring.


----------



## SockHead

Happy Birthday Dustin!


----------



## SecondSider

It's my birthday today!


----------



## mariop476

Happy birthday to you, you're a hundred and two, you look like a monkey, and you smell like one too!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday secondsider (buddy)!


----------



## SecondSider

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Happy birthday secondsider (buddy)!



Thanks!


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm officially old (30) starting tomorrow. So all of you kids better get off my lawn and not bother me.


----------



## Midoriya

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm officially old (30) starting tomorrow. So all of you kids better get off my lawn and not bother me.




- Stays on lawn and fights over a game I made up with another friend really loudly -  Happy birthday!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow, fail, double post on accident


----------



## SecondSider

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm officially old (30) starting tomorrow. So all of you kids better get off my lawn and not bother me.



Your friend said I could camp out on your lawn today. XD

Happy birthday.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday, MyLifeisCake!


----------



## Justin

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GABBY!


----------



## Gabby

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ME

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GABBY!



wow an admin wished me happy birthday omgz xD make me sage pls?


----------



## Trundle

Gabby said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ME
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> wow an admin wished me happy birthday omgz xD make me sage pls?



happy birthday ohdangitsgabby


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday Makayla and Kaiaa!

Quite the birthday gift, eh?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Indeed, the luckiest of unlucky days.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MadCake

Happy Birthday, Kaiaa! 
YOU GODDA JOB AS A MODDARADA


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, Tsundere and Fraiseberry!

Happy birthday, Jubs!


----------



## Horus

I hate you Tom

I hope you have a terrible day


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rude.



Have a very happy birthday Tom!


----------



## Jas0n

Happy Birthday Tom!


----------



## Horus

Just so I can post this before the people in the IRC; Happy Birthday Justin!

I hope you have another great year of deleting my posts and contemplating wether to ban me or not

@Thunder: OBJECTION!



Spoiler:  Evidence


----------



## Elijo

Happy Birthday Justin!
(And as usual, have a great Year of Luigi!)

@Thunder I won't let you take Horus!


----------



## Thunder

Thunder said:


> Happy birthday, Jubs!



bam, get bent horus


----------



## Zeiro

Happy birthday! I hope it's a great one.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> Just so I can post this before the people in the IRC; Happy Birthday Justin!
> 
> I hope you have another great year of deleting my posts and contemplating wether to ban me or not
> 
> @Thunder: OBJECTION!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Evidence








True, my edit came after your post..

But it's very clear to everyone that my edit still precedes your edit!






There's no existing evidence that indicates your original post before the edit had wished Justin a Happy Birthday. Therefore, you may get with the bending.


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> True, my edit came after your post..
> 
> But it's very clear to everyone that my edit still precedes your edit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no existing evidence that indicates your original post before the edit had wished Justin a Happy Birthday. Therefore, you may get with the bending.








It is true that your post came before my edit, however my original post was still posted today.






Meaning that I would've had to of posted for someone else who had a birthday, but Justin is the only one who is on my friends list! (Or know)


----------



## Zeiro

Not bad, Miles.







But that still doesn't explain why didn't you just make a new post instead?


----------



## Thunder

Keeps the environment clean, dog.


----------



## Horus

@Reizo


----------



## Thunder

I'll not tolerate this topic derailing any longer.

Also, happy birthday Lyssa, Cottonball, and Fame! (This is me showing Horus that you can wish people a happy birthday even if you don't know them)


----------



## Zeiro

Happy birthday, everyone.


----------



## Touko

...Well that was entertaining.

Happy birthday to those with their birthday today c;


----------



## Justin

What the hell happened in here

But really, thanks cool dudes and gals.


----------



## Keenan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUBSY!


----------



## Volvagia

Happy Birthday Justin!


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> What the hell happened in here








Horus getting bent.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Happy birthday Kyle and Justin~!


----------



## Touko

Herpy birthday ~


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday Justin!  Have a happy year of mar- Luigi!


----------



## Justin

You're all way too kind! Even the ones 2 days late.


----------



## Jake

happy birthday gndlf my bffl!!!


----------



## Thunder

Happy belated birthday, Gandalf!

And happy birthday, puppy and Royalty!


----------



## puppy

Thunder said:


> Happy belated birthday, Gandalf!
> 
> And happy birthday, puppy and Royalty!



youre too kind, thunder u v u


----------



## VillageDweller

Happy burfday to puppy and Royalty~


----------



## Horus

Happy butterday Pally, kids grow up so fast nowadays. One minute they're 18 and becoming a nurse and the next they're 60 and you're dead in the backyard


----------



## Mino

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PALLY


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday Pally!


----------



## Thunder

Pally, you silly dingus


----------



## Horus

Alfred deserves some birthday love


...but someone else can give it to him


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> Alfred deserves some birthday love
> 
> 
> ...but someone else can give it to him



Not it.


----------



## Hyoshido

Happy Birthday swkbluebear c:


----------



## VillageDweller

Happy 20th Birthday to Ana~


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Happy Birthday Ana!


----------



## VillageDweller

Happy Birthday Meggles and michan :>

Edit: and as of 27th october happy birthdya jake and deer. :>


----------



## Horus

Something something Harry

Something something something VillageDweller something something.

Something something was Kayla's thread something.

Something,
Horus​


----------



## Thunder

harry birthday, vd

beat you to it again horus get bent


----------



## iLoveYou

Thunder said:


> harry birthday, vd
> 
> beat you to it again horus get bent





Horus said:


> Something something Harry
> 
> Something something something VillageDweller something something.
> 
> Something something was Kayla's thread something.
> 
> Something,
> Horus​



Happy Hbirthday Harry. c: Hope Hyou Hget Hamazing Hpresents Hand Hshare Hthem Hall Hwith Hme. HI Hwill Haccept Hall Hcash Hpresents. Hthank Hyou.


----------



## Thunder

that ain't a birthday wish though so my post still stands


----------



## iLoveYou

Thunder said:


> that ain't a birthday wish though so my post still stands



I beat Horus too. c: Mod says so! 
bye Horus. Say hello to my little sloth

- - - - -


----------



## VillageDweller

omg bbys ty :>

and happy birthday to snes and Yume!


----------



## Horus

@Kayla/Thunder
I just wanted to be first on this thread you vultures

Besides, I don't think you guys can understand the mystic language of the something tribe.


----------



## Thunder

The something something tribe can kiss my something.


----------



## Midoriya

Something something dark side... Something something complete...

Happy birthday, VillageDweller!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Happy birthday everyone!

Today's is my mom's birthday! <3 Mine's in 3 days.


----------



## Hamusuta

Kippla said:


> Happy birthday everyone!
> 
> Today's is my mom's birthday! <3 Mine's in 3 days.



NO WAY!
Is ur november 5th? so is mine


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hamusuta said:


> NO WAY!
> Is ur november 5th? so is mine



Yup!

Really? Cool! My 16 year old brother's is the 15th.


----------



## Hamusuta

Kippla said:


> Yup!
> 
> Really? Cool! My 16 year old brother's is the 15th.



omG TWINSIES. lets have a better b-day than Jake did with a twerk partayyy

- - - Post Merge - - -

(sorry jake ily but our twerk party is going to be the biggest party of 2013)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hamusuta said:


> omG TWINSIES. lets have a better b-day than Jake did with a twerk partayyy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (sorry jake ily but our twerk party is going to be the biggest party of 2013)


We need to have a big announcement to the whole world. xD

So, happy birthday Mom, and happy early birthday Hamusuta!


----------



## Hyoshido

Well, Happy Birthday Hamusuta & Kippla


----------



## Hamusuta

Kippla said:


> We need to have a big announcement to the whole world. xD
> 
> So, happy birthday Mom, and happy early birthday Hamusuta!


#twerknation
and thanks 


Hyogo said:


> Well, Happy Birthday Hamusuta & Kippla


Thank you


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Happy birthday to me on my new Kindle Paperwhite!


----------



## Hamusuta

Kippla said:


> Happy birthday to me on my new Kindle Paperwhite!


Happy birthday


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hamusuta said:


> Happy birthday



Ditto that quote.


----------



## Hamusuta

Lolol 
It's saying that it gave me 114 bells but it hasn't been added to my total


----------



## Zeiro

Happy birthday Hamusutaa and Kippla.


----------



## VillageDweller

Hamusuta said:


> Lolol
> It's saying that it gave me 114 bells but it hasn't been added to my total



Yeah I had that too. (also soz i'm late but hap birth kippla and hamusuta)
I hope it gets fixed because tbt bells <3


----------



## iLoveYou

Happy birthday everyone. {:







http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DcVI3i0wte



Justin said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HORUS



{: <3


----------



## Justin

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HORUS


----------



## Horus

I never asked for this


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> I never asked for this








HAPPY BIRTHDAY HORUS.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Happy birthday to us


----------



## Farobi

That coincidence tho

Happy bday everyone.


----------



## Trundle

Wow thanks everything baddy hapday everyone!!!
my faves


----------



## Amyy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY <3


----------



## Truffle

Yep, Happy Birthday to us!! =)


----------



## Horus

Tom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HORUS.



You're now in charge of buying me this as a present.

Don't forget this.


----------



## Bellxis

Happy birthday to all of you! ^-^


----------



## Thunder

Y'all ain't getting a complimentary bowl of ice cream for your birthday.

Happ birthday, Glaceon, Horus, and Truffle


----------



## VillageDweller

Thunder said:


> Y'all ain't getting a complimentary bowl of ice cream for your birthday.
> 
> Happ birthday, Glaceon, Horus, and Truffle



oh good yo named the people who actually have a birthday today
lauren trundle and kayla i h8 u all

happy birthday hours, glacier and ruffle. :>


----------



## Lunie

Happy birthday to us 
I am going to be selfish and only post here once since today is my birthday :>


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday!


----------



## Amyy

Happy Birthday <3


----------



## Laurina

Lunie said:


> Happy birthday to us
> I am going to be selfish and only post here once since today is my birthday :>


Hope you have a happy birthday & be as selfish as you want today! <3

Also happy birthday LadyScion & Tuc c:


----------



## Keenan

Happy Birthday, Jas0n!


----------



## Laurina

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jas0n!! c:*
And a happy birthday to MarineStorm, mizukitty, & Azabachee!


----------



## iLoveYou

Here is a good place to start, I guess. {:

Happy birthday Jason. <33 You're older than Lauren now, so you can bully her all you like.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Happy birthday Jason, may the heart of the cards bless you with supreme topdecking.


----------



## VillageDweller

LaurinaMN said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jas0n!! c:*
> And a happy birthday to MarineStorm, mizukitty, & Azabachee!





iLoveYou said:


> Here is a good place to start, I guess. {:
> 
> Happy birthday Jason. <33 You're older than Lauren now, so you can bully her all you like.



Why do you guys exclude the others, and put Jason above them? How rude. Aren't we all *equal* here?
_equality_

Happy Birthday MarineStorm, 15th to Azabache (we r same age <333) and 20th birthdays to both Jas0n and mizukitty!

EDIT: 





KarlaKGB said:


> Happy birthday Jason, may the heart of the cards bless you with supreme topdecking.



omfg u 2
_equality_


----------



## Laurina

VillageDweller said:


> Why do you guys exclude the others, and put Jason above them? How rude. Aren't we all *equal* here?
> _equality_



*But I included the others :c
Jason's text is bigger just like his username is bluer. He is above us.*


----------



## VillageDweller

LaurinaMN said:


> *But I included the others :c
> Jason's text is bigger just like his username is bluer. He is above us.*



hmm yes fair play
u have won ur life today. :>
And that is a very good point how did I not think of this. Clearly TBT is inspiring *inequality* with those blue usernames.. like you have shown.
_equality_

also isn't it nice how jas0n and mizukitty are born on the same day in the same year. C:
now we just have to find out what time!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday, Jason!


----------



## Horus

I think we can all agree that some celebration is required for MLP Season 4






Oh right, wasn't it someone's birthday today?


----------



## Jas0n

Thanks guys 

You're going to forever plague me with this pony thing aren't you Horus?


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, MarineStorm, mizukitty, and Azabache!

and i guess jas0n but idk who he is


----------



## Zeiro

happy birthday!!


----------



## Horus

Jas0n said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> You're going to forever plague me with this pony thing aren't you Horus?



Only if season 5 starts on the 23rd <3


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Happy B-day J. (Oh and the others as well) Hopefully no one forgot yours


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Happy Birthday to those of you who have it today! I didn't check but I will!^^
My birthday was November 3rd, but I got some wishes so it's good!^^


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday, ShinyYoshi!


----------



## Keenan

Happy Birthday, ShinyYoshi!


----------



## Keenan

Happy birthday, Nicole!


----------



## Kip

Happy Birthday Nicole, Dylab, Tapeu, & bluebread!


----------



## Zeiro

happy birthday Nicole!


----------



## Emily

ITS MY BIRTHDAY 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMILY
ALWAYS IN MY HEART
YOURS TRULY,

XXX EMILY XXX


----------



## PikaSweet

(Fridays my birthday.....)


----------



## Midoriya

Happy Birthday Scout, Skyguy, Camelot, and Emily!


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday!


----------



## VillageDweller

Happy Birthday to Officer Berri and xpaintitblack7x!


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday Berri!


----------



## Laurina

*Happy brithday Officer Berri & xpaintitblack7x ♡*


----------



## SockHead

Happy Birthday Berri


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Happy Birthday Trundle!


----------



## PikaSweet

happy birthday to me!!!! oUo


----------



## beffa

Happy birthday, Pika!


----------



## SockHead

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUBY I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!


----------



## Thunder

Haaaaappy birthday, Mayor Hoshiko, unoriginal, FreakyFunkyFool, Night-X, and Rubyy!

And a belated birthday wish to you, PikaSweet!


----------



## gingerbread

This is a really early happy birthday (not that early in my time - GMT, 2 hours 'till) for Hyogo since he asked me to :3 




^ that be him.


----------



## Hyoshido

I'M SUCH A GROUCHY CAT.

Just nearly two hours to go, hurr hurr.


----------



## gingerbread

Hyogo said:


> I'M SUCH A GROUCHY CAT.
> 
> Just nearly two hours to go, hurr hurr.



YES YOU ARE. :3

Yes.
Then you be old.


----------



## Alienfish

Awh xD

My birthday is in.. 11 days /feels old already


----------



## Superpenguin

No one wished me a Happy Birthday on this thread.
#Sadness


----------



## Zeiro

happy birthday superpenguin!!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Superpenguin said:


> No one wished me a Happy Birthday on this thread.
> #Sadness



HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Hyoshido

Happy Birthday, River c:


----------



## BungoTheElf

Happy birthday, River, Hyogo, and Bon! 

I thought iLoveYou's birthday was on valentines day or something?


----------



## Jake

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIGEL


----------



## Hamusuta

haaappppyyyy birrthhhddaaayyyy guuyyyyssssssssssssss
i'd post a really cool b-day pic but i really can't be bothered lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Wow, mine is on the 27th and I probably won't be on, lol :|


----------



## Jake

Happy birthday to my best friend Pally!!!


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Happy birthday to LaurinaMN!! <33


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, Jesus.

also happy birthday, pallywag


----------



## beffa

so it's just about become 26th december (GMT) here so happy birthday to me


----------



## Thunder

Happy (belated) birthday!

And happy birthday to Lush, Cancoon, and Hound00med!


----------



## Gandalf

Happy 122nd birthday Professor Tolkien.


----------



## rosiekitty405

happy birthday to me XD! Yep... Can't say that with out sounding self-centered...


----------



## Justin

Happy birthday to the wonderful moderator Jamie!


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, Jamie ya beautiful person.

And I hope Walking Stick, hanzy, and mariop476 also have a great birthday!


----------



## Elijo

Happy Birthday Jamie, one of my favourite moderators!


----------



## Thunder

Much birthday wishes to the man they call Jayne AndyB


----------



## Justin

Happy birthday Andy!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunder said:


> Much birthday wishes to the man they call Jayne AndyB



Thunder you didn't tell me you watched Firefly.


Happy Birthday Andy!


----------



## Zeiro

happy birthday to myself


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> happy birthday to myself



i'll send u nude if u want


----------



## Horus

First first first first


Gallows' birthday, be happy during it, love you more than Kayla <3


----------



## Justin

Happy birthday Trixie!


----------



## Thunder

A Frozen-themed birthday sig is the icing on the cake.

Happy birthday, tricky!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thanks guys. lol


----------



## Elijo

Happy belated Birthday, Curt! c: I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## iLoveYou

Horus said:


> First first first first
> 
> 
> Gallows' birthday, be happy during it, love you more than Kayla <3



I'm crying right now in real life !!!
ish okie, everyone loves someone more than Kayla. ;~;


[20:50] <@Kayla> Happy birthday Gallows. C:


----------



## Slowpoke

*It's my sister's birthday today. Happy birthday Courtney! (even though you don't have an account here (?‿?) )*


----------



## Thunder

Well happy belated birthday to Slowpoke's sister!

And happy birthday Pengutango and Catrina!


----------



## Horus

KAYLA








comic sans 5eva


----------



## Justin

Happy birthday Lauren!


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, Lauren!


----------



## Music_123

Happy birthday to: Jake123,Thunder13(looked up in calendar)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Lauren!


----------



## WeiMoote

Um, today's my Birthday...


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, pal!


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Today is my best friend @dreamyxsnow birthday!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY GAL =DD


----------



## Horus

Here's your cake Thunder! I know it says Robin but...

uhm...

...yeah


----------



## Cou

*Happy Birthday, Thunder!*

​





the balloons are yours *grabs a slice of robin/thunder/gundam chocolate cake from horus*


----------



## radical6

wishing u happy birthday is the only nice thing i will ever say to u ok thunder


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> Here's your cake Thunder! I know it says Robin but...
> 
> uhm...
> 
> ...yeah



So long as Rob gets a cake with my name on it for his birthday. Thanks, Horse.



Cou said:


> *Happy Birthday, Thunder!*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the balloons are yours *grabs a slice of robin/thunder/gundam chocolate cake from horus*



That's like more smileys than I've used this month  ty cou



tsundere said:


> wishing u happy birthday is the only nice thing i will ever say to u ok thunder



i'll take what i can get, gracias pundere


----------



## Zeiro




----------



## Minties

Happy birthday, Thunder. Check your PMs. 

<3


----------



## RobRob

Yes, Thunder. Check 'em <3


----------



## Yui Z

What about people with a birthday on February 29th on a leap year? My friend is technically still 4 years old because of it :L


----------



## Thunder

Reizo said:


>



The one stands for "Number one", right? :B



Minties said:


> Happy birthday, Thunder. Check your PMs.
> 
> <3






RobRob said:


> Yes, Thunder. Check 'em <3



Aww thanks you guys.



Yui Z said:


> What about people with a birthday on February 29th on a leap year? My friend is technically still 4 years old because of it :L



I don't think I've ever known someone with a birthday on February 29th, but happy belated birthday to anyone born on the 29th!

Also, happy birthday to Inuit, Lovejoy, and Pajami!


----------



## Farobi

oops forgot to greet Thunder happy bday :[

but happy birthday lunatic!


----------



## Byngo

Farobi said:


> oops forgot to greet Thunder happy bday :[
> 
> but happy birthday lunatic!



Ty <3


----------



## Cou

*Happy Birthday, Lunatic!*


----------



## VillageDweller

HAPPY BITHDAY LUNATIC


----------



## Thunder

Farobi said:


> oops forgot to greet Thunder happy bday :[
> 
> but happy birthday lunatic!



Better late than never! Thanks

Happy birthday, Lunatic!


----------



## Cou

*Happy Birthday, JaeJae♥!*






i love you 
[ huehue can't forget one piece <3 ]​


----------



## Jeremy

Why did you lie about your age Jake


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> Why did you lie about your age Jake



WHERE???


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to Khreno, amybear91, derpymayor,  and NintendoLperZDude!


----------



## Jeremy

Jake. said:


> WHERE???



I thought the top posters count was the same as the birthday age thing I think oops


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> I thought the top posters count was the same as the birthday age thing I think oops



Wtf ur on drugs m8


----------



## iLoveYou

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GANDALF !!!


----------



## Murray

happy birthday kayla


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to Kate86, Aux10!


----------



## iLoveYou

Murray said:


> happy birthday kayla



<3 I love you a lot. Happy birthday Muzz


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> Wtf ur on drugs m8



I've done that a few times before, lol.

Have a happy birthday Kate86 and Aux10!


----------



## Jake

Thunder said:


> I've done that a few times before, lol.



I've not but I don't even look at birthdays HOLLA


----------



## Gandalf

Happy birthday


----------



## Goldenapple

Does anybody have a birthday 5 days before or after 9-11? (My b-day:9-07-01)


----------



## Jake

happy birthday holla, HOLLLLLLLLA


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday Madoka and FireNinja1!


----------



## Goth

my birthday is october 25th i shall wait


----------



## Farobi

happy birthday oath2order !!! 


greeting 10faced & kattayfio too c:


----------



## Zeiro




----------



## SockHead

happy birthday my gay friend(kinda)


----------



## Jake

happy birthday to my main asian farobi!!

(no racist)


----------



## Farobi

Jake. said:


> happy birthday to my main asian farobi!!
> 
> (no racist)



Senk u jake <3


----------



## Music_123

Happy early birthday to me!
My birthday is on the 22!


----------



## Klinkguin

Music_123 said:


> Happy early birthday to me!
> My birthday is on the 22!


Wait as in the 22nd of April? If so, that's when my birthday is too =D


----------



## Chiarasu

Happy birthday to me~ (4th April)


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, Chiarasu! You a cake person or are you type of person who prefers a pie on their birthday?

On another note, happy belated birthday Farobi and Oath! (I'm bad at keeping track of this topic, whoopsies)


----------



## Murray

Thunder said:


> Happy birthday, Chiarasu! You a cake person or are you type of person who prefers a pie on their birthday?
> 
> On another note, happy belated birthday Farobi and Oath! (I'm bad at keeping track of this topic, whoopsies)



w0w


----------



## PurplPanda

Happy birthday to someone


----------



## Chiarasu

Thunder said:


> Happy birthday, Chiarasu! You a cake person or are you type of person who prefers a pie on their birthday?
> 
> On another note, happy belated birthday Farobi and Oath! (I'm bad at keeping track of this topic, whoopsies)



Thank you~ I prefer cake! Especially coffee or chocolate~


----------



## Farobi

Thunder said:


> On another note, happy belated birthday Farobi and Oath! (I'm bad at keeping track of this topic, whoopsies)



It's OK Thunder <3 Thanks


----------



## Cou

Chiarasu said:


> Happy birthday to me~ (4th April)



Aw, Happy Belated Birthday Chiarasu! I hope you had a blast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -

And while I'm here, Happy Birthday ChisanaAoi and LilyL! I hope you two have the best time today <3


----------



## Yui Z

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! >w<


----------



## Waluigi

Happy birthday to whoevers birthday it is


----------



## Thunder

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Happy birthday to whoevers birthday it is



C'mon matey, you can do better than that.

A couple of you aren't very active anymore, but happy birthday to negative juan, Gossamer8, y-yuura, AnimalCrossingPrincess, Orpheo, and ZanessaGaily!


----------



## Zanessa

Thunder said:


> C'mon matey, you can do better than that.
> 
> A couple of you aren't very active anymore, but happy birthday to negative juan, Gossamer8, y-yuura, AnimalCrossingPrincess, Orpheo, and ZanessaGaily!



Thank you, Thunder!  

Happy birthday to all the jerks born on the same day as me. ;p


----------



## Thunder

No problem, hope it's a good one!

(Had to doublecheck and make sure I didn't wish one of the top posters a happy birthday on accident)


----------



## sej

My birthday is soon! c: It's on the 23rd of April c:


----------



## matt

Todays birthdays are shown on the home page


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday everyone today ;D


----------



## sej

Jun said:


> Happy birthday everyone today ;D



^^ c:


----------



## Mercedes

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Yui Z

Happy birthday birthdayers!!! >w< I found you all a prezzie too.


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to Iheartpuppys, Gumihou, Chibiiz, Amy Rose, and KlopiTackle!


----------



## Gandalf

Happy birthday to Iheartpuppys, Gumihou, Chibiiz, Amy Rose, and KlopiTackle!


----------



## Music_123

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Thunder

Happy not-generic birthday to Hamnams, l3lossom, Klinkguin, and Music_123!

I'll be sure to wait until you're at 123 before I break the count.


----------



## raimon

my birthday is coming up really soon! (may 08)


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Not like anyone cares, but today's my birthday~


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday!


----------



## Murray

happy premature birthday buddha (we celebrate now but its technically on the 6th)


----------



## unravel

To my friend Hyo HBD


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> To my friend Hyo HBD



ty


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to Amykins, TheResult, and LordMateius!


----------



## CheriTricia

Happy Birthday to anyone who has a birthday today . My bday's on May 16 btw.


----------



## Midoriya

My birthday's today (obviously).  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## VillageDweller

Happy Birthday Riley <3


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, Niamh, Lesliekitty, LoveMcQueen, Riley, and Himari (It's been awhile since I've actually gotten to talk to you, whoopsies)!


----------



## Gandalf

Happy bday Riley


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to bwilkes and opmolloyoy!


----------



## BungoTheElf

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOLFIEEEEE <33


----------



## Myst

Happy birthday to me! lol


----------



## emre3

It's my birthday today :3, I turned 16 

Happy birthday Mystery2013!!!


----------



## Cou

Ah!! Happy birthday Emre! I hope you have a great one


----------



## Solaeus

Happy birthday Emre!! Hope you
get to eat lots of cake today! (if you like cake)


----------



## Shirohibiki

happy birthday to my birthday twin user, peenoliabbb2 u3u


----------



## hanzy

Ooh happy 16th birthday Emre! 
& happy birthday to both peenoliabbb2 and Shirohibiki ^-^


----------



## Shirohibiki

hanzy said:


> Ooh happy 16th birthday Emre!
> & happy birthday to both peenoliabbb2 and Shirohibiki ^-^



eee tyvm <333


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday Shirohibiki and peenoliabbb2!


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to FullmoonOnGaroh, Auburn S, Primalia, MrKisstoefur, and LadyVivia!


----------



## MrPicklez

oath2order said:


> Happy birthday to FullmoonOnGaroh, Auburn S, Primalia, MrKisstoefur, and LadyVivia!



Thank you, Oats <3


----------



## Chris

Happy birthday Kisstoefur! <3


----------



## MrPicklez

Tina said:


> Happy birthday Kisstoefur! <3



And thank you too, Tina <3


----------



## Yui Z

MrKisstoefur said:


> And thank you too, Tina <3



It was your birthday!? Happy late birthday!


----------



## Libra

Happy Birthday to CloudMoonZ, fleaofdeath and Britt95!


----------



## Libra

Happy Birthday to zuzu, jillytbh, ichigos, Tina, Ondine and Zoraluv!


----------



## Libra

Happy Birthday to Uffe, Zuloo, Rainbow minerals, FlitterTatted, jhlee519 and eyesdecieve!


----------



## cannedcommunism

Happy birthday RandomMarshal, CrashTheScene, and Sugar Galaxy!


----------



## Elijo

Happy birthday to myself! (Yay?)


----------



## Alice

Kuma said:


> Happy birthday to myself! (Yay?)



I still hope you're having a beary happy bearthday!


----------



## Aizu

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hyoshido

Happy Birthday Gamzee and Kayocalypse! :>
(...And gnoixaim e_e)


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, SodaDog, gnoixaim, gamzee, meringue, ACNLGirlyGirl, kayocalypse, and mrs saturn!


----------



## cannedcommunism

Happy birthday Oiwa!


----------



## Born2BWild

My birthday was yesterday...


----------



## tinytaylor

well happy belated to you!


----------



## Peitharchia

Happy birthday, Kenzie., Luxac, Gemma, Nick Walrus , droxi and Lozza


----------



## Gandalf

<----- two years old today.


----------



## tinytaylor

happy birthday cilantro, moontoon and puppetmm2!


----------



## Waluigi

7 days and i reach a double event of town aniversary and birthday

come on then


----------



## Goshi

My birthday was/is on April 27th.


----------



## Smith

Mine is January 31st!


----------



## Cou

Happy Birthday Kenny Mcormick!!!


----------



## Rumblethumps

I turned 21 today!


----------



## woopslap

it's my 21st birthday! i'm eating ice cream in a tiara right now.


----------



## MayorAdam

Why is my bday so long away =D lol


----------



## Explosivo25

Happy birthday, Woopslap!

It's my birthday as well. *puts on party hat and sings 'Happy Birthday' awkwardly in the corner*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Happy birthday Explosivo25!


----------



## Explosivo25

Thank you!


----------



## rivulet

Mine's June 26, tomorrow.


----------



## Thunder

Still the 25th here, so happy birthday Volvagia, PikaLove, woopslap, Explosivo25, and vitri-trash!

And since it's only an hour away from the 26th, happy birthday, Rivulet!


----------



## Atsushicchi

rivulet said:


> Mine's June 26, tomorrow.



Happy birthday~


----------



## Explosivo25

Happy birthday, rivulet! I hope today is awesome for you!


----------



## Mini Mario

Yay! Happy birthday Dark Samus! Congrats on 13!
Oh, gee thanks guys ^_^'


----------



## Mini Mario

My Birthday:
[video]http://www.tubechop.com/watch/3157875[/video]


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday Alice!


----------



## Alice

Prof Gallows said:


> Happy Birthday Alice!



thank you, gallows.


----------



## Thunder

Happy happy birthday to birbyman, CheyLily, Rice, Flop, SarahKitKat and Dandie!


----------



## Flop

Thunder said:


> Happy happy birthday to birbyman, CheyLily, Rice, Flop, SarahKitKat and Dandie!



Thanks for the honorable copy/paste mention, Thunder


----------



## Thunder

Flop said:


> Thanks for the honorable copy/paste mention, Thunder



Hey, it was a modified copy/paste.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Happy Birthday Alice!


----------



## Flop

Thunder said:


> Hey, it was a modified copy/paste.



Because including the ages is just tacky


----------



## Lauren

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALICE


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Happy Birthday to Flop even though I am a day late lol.


----------



## n64king

happy bday to someone


----------



## Twinrova

How do you check for birthdays? (sorry, still a lil new this forum lol)
Happy birthday to ..everyone!


----------



## Thunder

Twinrova said:


> How do you check for birthdays? (sorry, still a lil new this forum lol)
> Happy birthday to ..everyone!



Under the forum home tab there's a link that says "Calendar", which can show you a list of birthdays.

Alternatively, today's birthdays are listed towards the bottom of the home page.

And while I'm here, Happy birthday Ash, KoiKoi, Inaudible Whispers, Pinguino, and Togekisse!


----------



## f11

Happy Birthday to: Carlee,  SunnyMoStanley,  Birabuto,  Tommi,  Jeremy,  JeanGiraffe.


----------



## yalin

I like this idea too


----------



## Nage

!!11
happy birthday 
sodappend,  Diaetra,  toonpik7,  Pachirisu71 ,  C r y s t a l
cuz copy n paste


----------



## Capella

Nagedasanai said:


> !!11
> happy birthday
> sodappend,  Diaetra,  toonpik7,  Pachirisu71 ,  C r y s t a l
> cuz copy n paste


good job!!!


----------



## Emily

Happy birthday hatterinsanity, milktea, mortimae, Giggles, OpalTheWhite and AC_Reiko c:


----------



## Locket

Happy Birthday me! And happy birthday MozzerillaSticks! (sorry if I spelled that wrong)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Star Fire said:


> Happy Birthday me! And happy birthday MozzerillaSticks! (sorry if I spelled that wrong)


You were close! And happy birthday!!


----------



## Locket

MozzarellaSticks said:


> You were close! And happy birthday!!



I know. Since you are here, I will say Happy Birthday after quoting you.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Ayy today's my day! I'm 16 now. Gonna get my permit tomorrow!


----------



## Locket

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Ayy today's my day! I'm 16 now. Gonna get my permit tomorrow!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Minties

24 today, super boring


----------



## tsantsa

HAPPY BIRTHDAY E M M A!


----------



## tarakdeep

Today's my birthday yay


----------



## JellofishXD

Happy Birthday


----------



## tarakdeep

Thanks


----------



## Kildor

Today is my birthday yay

I feel tired


----------



## ghermann9925

today is my birthday


----------



## Nix

May 3rd.  I'm 20 atm.


----------



## wintersoldier

woohoo, it's my birthday today. ;_;


----------



## tamagotchi

wintersoldier said:


> woohoo, it's my birthday today. ;_;



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MayorMudkip

Grats, Bucky >>


----------



## Nighty

wintersoldier said:


> woohoo, it's my birthday today. ;_;



Happy birthday!! Hope you have a great day!

Mine is on Thursday (the 31st~). I'll be 20. :O


----------



## Lio Fotia

Happy Birthday everyone!​


----------



## Aradai

Happy birthday Eiryii!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Nighty said:


> Happy birthday!! Hope you have a great day!
> 
> Mine is on Thursday (the 31st~). I'll be 20. :O



Mines also July 31st ...


----------



## Naiad

happy birthday 2 me


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

It just turned midnight in CST - I am now 22 years old.  Whoo! *throws confetti*

I'm also apparently the only one on this forum whose birthday is on the 5th lolll. (or at least, I'm the only one born on the 5th who has their birthday set as public)

EDIT: scratch that, looks like there's another member with the same birthday now.


----------



## Naiad

Mephisto Pheles said:


> It just turned midnight in CST - I am now 22 years old.  Whoo! *throws confetti*
> 
> I'm also apparently the only one on this forum whose birthday is on the 5th lolll. (or at least, I'm the only one born on the 5th who has their birthday set as public)
> 
> EDIT: scratch that, looks like there's another member with the same birthday now.



We were so close to being Birthday Twins ; o ;


----------



## Thunder

Happy birthday, you two!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Happy Birthday to me! I woke up 'early' today because I was too excited (Ironically I woke up at my recorded time of Birth  ). I am 18 today, yay!


----------



## Mango

May 23rd bb


----------



## Naiad

Happy birthday to icyii,  PhiraFae,  Colour Bandit,  and Fudgenuggets ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Happy Birthday for Punchy-kun in a few hours hehe~


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Happy Birthday for Punchy-kun in a few hours hehe~


Thanks Chibi. hehe


----------



## tamagotchi

Colour Bandit said:


> Happy Birthday to me! I woke up 'early' today because I was too excited (Ironically I woke up at my recorded time of Birth  ). I am 18 today, yay!


Happy birthday!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Punchy-kun said:


> Thanks Chibi. hehe


Happy birthday to you, too!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Thanks Chibi. hehe


----------



## Punchy-kun

XD. Not yeeeeeeeet.

And thanks


----------



## tamagotchi

Happy birthday to ScytheWolf44, Heisenberg, and Brad!!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

*Woohoo! Its my Birthday c:*

Ive experience a Animal Crossing Birthday before but today  showing it
to this little boy that I babysit!

While at home I decided that I will also see what the CF Birthday was like >.<


----------



## jessicat_197

Happy Birthday!!!! c:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

jessicat_197 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! c:



Thank you c:
Im so excited >.<
But... tomorrow at 4Am in the morning! I HAVE
to wake up to fly out to Denver to see family [4am -.- really?]


----------



## West8991

I'm all sad, no one wished me a happy birthday :c. Not even the Gyroid. At least Gladys had my party at her house with Roald and Peanut.


----------



## akidas

happy birthday! its mine too~


----------



## Danielkang2

Happy Birthday AppleBitterCrumble!


----------



## dulcet

happy birthday yayyyyyyyayayya have a good day


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Thanks you all! c:


----------



## Isabella

Happy birthday! hope you enjoy your day ~


----------



## jasa11

Happy birthday


----------



## Elanoriel

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Happy Birthday


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Thanks you guys!


----------



## mogyay

happy birthday! i've never experienced my birthday yet in acnl, can't wait! c:


----------



## Glaceon2000

Happy birthday!


----------



## Aradai

Happy birthday Lynn! I hope Killuas rain from the sky for you hehe.


----------



## fairyring

it's my birfday :3 i'm 24 todayyy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Happy birthday to myself.


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Happy birthday to myself.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU AND ME YAYYYY! lol


----------



## Punchy-kun

Happy birthday both of you


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Happy birthday both of you


Thank you~ ;>


----------



## MC4pros

Punchy-kun said:


> Happy birthday both of you



Thanks! ^u^


----------



## Faeynia

10 MOAR DAYS *MUWHHAHAHHHAHA*


----------



## Capella

hAPPY BDAY TO ME


----------



## Cariad

gamora said:


> hAPPY BDAY TO ME



Yas baa happy barfday


----------



## herryking112

Since I was the last person to post on the last Happy Birthday Thread, I'm going to be the first person to post on this one.

So please, continue what you did before, and enjoy doing it.

Happy Birthday High School Story!


----------



## Laurina

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARK♡♡♡♡♡

Wish him a happy birthday right now


----------



## Cou

*Happy Birthday, Yami♥!*






Have an amazing day!​


----------



## Riukkuyo

Happy birthday to everybody who's birthday it is and Unhappy Birthday to everyone who's birthday its not.


----------



## Bowie

It's my birthday!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Today is my dad's 60th and we threw him a huuuuuge surprise party! It was so much fun to see him surprised like that. He had no clue and it was amazing c: I'm glad we pulled it off :3

Ohhh and happy birthday to you, Bowie! 

<33


----------



## Cou

Bowie my love, happy birthday <3

And happy birthday to your dad Emma. ^_^ I hope you all had/have a good one!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Cou said:


> Bowie my love, happy birthday <3
> 
> And happy birthday to your dad Emma. ^_^ I hope you all had/have a good one!



Thanks so much, Sweetheart <3


----------



## ~Yami~

Cou said:


> *Happy Birthday, Yami♥!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an amazing day!​



awwwww just saw this, thank you cou <33


----------



## spamurai

Ah I've only just seen this thread xD
It was my Birthday the last week of August.

Happy Birthday to everyone.
\(^_^)/​


----------



## ACNiko

I turned 17 on Monday last week. Can't believe I will turn 18 in only a year.


----------



## Saylor

spamurai said:


> Ah I've only just seen this thread xD
> It was my Birthday the last week of August.
> 
> Happy Birthday to everyone.
> \(^_^)/​





ACNiko said:


> I turned 17 on Monday last week. Can't believe I will turn 18 in only a year.


Happy belated birthdays!


----------



## L. Lawliet

Happy belated birthday to all of those i missed


----------



## Foreversacredx

13th of January!! WHOOO!!


----------



## Cou

Happy Birthday Kaiaa and CommanderLeahShepard!!!


----------



## Tessie

It's my birthday today! =)


I'm 22, boo! lol


----------



## Cou

Happy Birthday Tessie! <3 I hope you have the best today ^_^


----------



## Prof Gallows

Happy Birthday *Grawr*!


----------



## Eldin

welp I'm 20 today ;-;


----------



## Horus

Swear to god if this gets reported for post quality, I'll become a murderer 
Now excuse me while I watch Netflix instead of my homework

- - - Post Merge - - -






rule is in effect now!
Back to netflix


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> Swear to god if this gets reported for post quality, I'll become a murderer
> Now excuse me while I watch Netflix instead of my homework
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rule is in effect now!
> Back to netflix



Zig's is cooler than mine what the frick frack bro


----------



## Jaebeommie

Spoiler: woooooooo ☆ﾐ(o*･ω･)ﾉ







Goodbye teenage years! Hello young adulthood, I guess haha.


----------



## KiloPatches

My birthday is in 3 minutes! Woo! 24!!!!


----------



## Saylor

KiloPatches said:


> My birthday is in 3 minutes! Woo! 24!!!!


Happy birthday


----------



## KiloPatches

Saylor said:


> Happy birthday



Thank you! I am broke as hell, so its gonna suck. I don't think I am even gonna have a cake.  But I am hosting a ACNL party for a few TBT friends after I get home from class. Because I am THAT big a nerd and it doesn't cost anything. I have even put together TONS of party favours.


----------



## Saylor

KiloPatches said:


> Thank you! I am broke as hell, so its gonna suck. I don't think I am even gonna have a cake.  But I am hosting a ACNL party for a few TBT friends after I get home from class. Because I am THAT big a nerd and it doesn't cost anything. I have even put together TONS of party favours.


Hey it may not be conventional but I think it sounds like fun. I hope you have a good day!


----------



## KiloPatches

Saylor said:


> Hey it may not be conventional but I think it sounds like fun. I hope you have a good day!



Hopefully. I have been feeling kinda isolated lately, as I stated in the "Whats bothering you" thread. I got bloodwork done recently and my Vitamin D levels are low which could account for my depressive mood..... among other things.... like stress. :S


----------



## WhitneyLover

My brother made this for me today!


----------



## Horus

tbt said something about justin's birthday being today or something


----------



## Aradai

happy birthday Justin!


----------



## oath2order

yes happy justinday


----------



## epona




----------



## RhinoK




----------



## f11

Happy birthday to Heck!


----------



## Horus




----------



## RhinoK

uh hello?????????
its my birthday too :///


----------



## Cory

RhinoK said:


> uh hello?????????
> its my birthday too :///



you didn't fill out your birthday on TBT then


----------



## Cory

YAY ITS MY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Solaeus

Happy birthday Gardenere,  Teddy345, and idkkman! : D
I hope you guys all have a great day today (and hopefully some cake  )


----------



## honeymoo

t-minus 3 weeks til my birthday.  i get so excited, sue me.


----------



## atonnoudjement

I don't really care for who I share my birthday with, I hope they add more and more villagers so I share it with someone else


----------



## Cariad

it's my 3/4 birthday today!!!!!!!!! I'm 12.75 and that rounded up is 13 so I'm technically 13 now


----------



## Solaeus

Happy birthday ellabella12345,ThatGuyCobalt, and Yannick,
I hope you guys have a really great time today


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> ty



yuck feeler


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> yuck feeler



u must be on some deep stalker mode to catch that


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> u must be on some deep stalker mode to catch that



What about it?


----------



## Ashleybell

Yes, i really like this idea. I am very happy to join this forum. There are so many ways to celebrate your birthday.


----------



## manofico

My birthday is September seventh.  Unfortunately, I share it with an elephant that looks really obnoxious and terrible.  

I wish it was Zucker instead.  He's adorable.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

My birthday was 1 Month, 11 Days ago :/


----------



## VillageDweller

honeymoo said:


> t-minus 3 weeks til my birthday.  i get so excited, sue me.



brb sueing you

my birthday is shared with katrina (how cool) and Gaston.

As well as some cool people like Matt Smith, Bill Gates, Joaquin Phoenix, Julia Roberts and the late Edd Gould. =)
Also the day Czechoslovakia became independent from Austria-Hungary.


----------



## Mango

Cariad said:


> it's my 3/4 birthday today!!!!!!!!! I'm 12.75 and that rounded up is 13 so I'm technically 13 now



no, you arent 13
you're 12


----------



## cannedcommunism

It's my 14th birthday today!


----------



## Saylor

FoxWolf64 said:


> It's my 14th birthday today!


Happy birthday


----------



## cannedcommunism

Saylor said:


> Happy birthday



Thank you!


----------



## Yui Z

FoxWolf64 said:


> It's my 14th birthday today!



Happy birthday to you!! Stay fabulous.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Yui Z said:


> Happy birthday to you!! Stay fabulous.



I will, as always


----------



## Jake

happy bday har!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

My B-Day is finally coming up in 1 1/2 months which goes by so fast, good old 26 year b-day xD And Happy B-Day to others


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday people


----------



## tamagotchi

Looks like there's some birthdays today ( And I've missed like 3 months, ha ha... )

So, happy birthday, J4G and kappalex!


----------



## Cam1

I know this isn't saying happy birthday to anyone, but I found out last month that Voltz09 and I are birthday buddies! Exactly a year apart XD


----------



## punkinpie

Happy birthday skweegee, MiniatureTalent, mirrorblackout, and Lady Timpani!



Spoiler


----------



## tobi!

birthday and Pokemon


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to xtiand, Domi, TijmenDimple, Dartagnam, and Namstar!


----------



## jakeypride

My birthday was on the 16th! I don't think its entered on my profile though, so nobody really knew on here. :/


----------



## MrPuzzleMan

Mine was the 12th of November. I am sad-facing so hard because I missed my chance at K.K. Birthday!


----------



## Jake

happy birthday to the twins turndle and ashtot!!!


----------



## Murray

happy birthday to people with birthday today


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to Player1won, Callaway, applepopple, kaciedilla, and scorpion!

- - - Post Merge - - -

As I post this, I realize that applepopple updated to have their birthday so happy 26th!


----------



## Murray

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESUS!!!!!


----------



## Laurina

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!


----------



## oath2order

LaurinaMN said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!



HOLY **** GURL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OMG


----------



## daniduckyface

my birthday is new years day C:


----------



## Locket

daniduckyface said:


> my birthday is new years day C:



Along with the other 1161?


----------



## Greninja

Happy birthday to me


----------



## Amyy

Greninja said:


> Happy birthday to me



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Starmanfan

Greninja said:


> Happy birthday to me



happy birthday dude


----------



## Cariad

It's Ma birthday, it's Ma birthday, I'm now thirtee-een.


----------



## Amyy

Cariad said:


> It's Ma birthday, it's Ma birthday, I'm now thirtee-een.



snap me too except im not thirteen

happy birthday though!


----------



## kaylagirl

My birthday is on July 29th c:


----------



## badcrumbs

Happy Birthday DJ Jazzy Jeff!


----------



## Rizzy

Mine is on April 30th. =3


----------



## earthquake

is there a real present on birthdays or is the cake just a lie.................?.........


----------



## Goop

August 14th is my birthday!​


----------



## oreo

July 7 here!


----------



## Groundbird

July 16th.


----------



## Ray-ACP

My birthday was 23rd jan, it was GREAT, went to an all you can eat buffet XD


----------



## Mittens

February 13th is mine! I can't wait.


----------



## EconomicPig

^ Friday the 13th!!  Mine is on January 1st


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mittens said:


> February 13th is mine! I can't wait.



Me too! It's interesting that we both have birthdays on the same day.


----------



## Horus

A moment of silence for best waifu, Kayla.


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday my awesome BSWOMMPBC TP partner. <3


----------



## ToxiFoxy

In April I will turn 12, still so many things I cannot do, when I turn 13 then I will be happy


----------



## Nanobyte

IT WAS A FATEFUL DAY; a whopping three disasters occurred...
The Titanic sank, Lincoln got shot...
and the worst of all...
I WAS BORN.

i want my birthday to happen nowww
i wanna be the same age as all my friends ;^;


----------



## Franny

on march 1st i'll be 15!
it's also the same day as justin beibers birthday.. sigh, mine is usually overshadowed by his. oh well, at least people dont wanna deport me back to canada.

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> In April I will turn 12, still so many things I cannot do, when I turn 13 then I will be happy



you're 11?? i would have never thought that! you act so mature :O


----------



## tokkio

my birthday soon  eheh 5 more days!!!!


----------



## Jake

Horus said:


> A moment of silence for best waifu, Kayla.



She lives on in ur heart, Horus.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

My birthday is April 20th or better known as 4/20 *sigh* -.-


----------



## infinikitten

My birthday was last week! Some cuties sent me well wishes too, it was nice C: But I didn't really "celebrate" it. I'm not a big holiday/celebration person in general. I can't even remember what I did... so either it wasn't all that noteworthy or I'm going senile in my old age 8)


----------



## LoonieToonies

My birthday was this Saturday!  feb 21st. Moe hosted me at his house with grizzly and Beau and have me a mountain standee lol.


----------



## jobby47

Happy Birthday everyone! (if it is your birthday)


----------



## nintendofan85

My birthday is February 2.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

ay happy bday 2me


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Hey, I saw that 24 people on here have their birthdays today.  I just wanted to say, happy birthday everyone!


----------



## Irarina

My birthday is tomorrow (1st March!) Happy birthday me!


----------



## Capella

hppay BIrthday Mahoushoujo My love My lover...My one true love


----------



## Franny

Irarina said:


> My birthday is tomorrow (1st March!) Happy birthday me!



my birthday is also march 1st! happy birthday to you!!!


----------



## Irarina

Sucre said:


> my birthday is also march 1st! happy birthday to you!!!



Happy birthday to you too. Yayy for 1st March babies!


----------



## Franny

Irarina said:


> Happy birthday to you too. Yayy for 1st March babies!



i'm so excited 
theres a few celebs who's bday falls on march 1st, and also coco the normal rabbit in AC ^ ^ it's a fun day


----------



## Hyoshido

My birthday is


Spoiler



not today!


----------



## Franny

Hyogo said:


> My birthday is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> not today!



happy unbirthday c:

on a related note, i got a bunch of btb just titled "birthday." does this happen to everyone or was it just from some other user?


----------



## Touhru Adachi

My birthday is September 7th. Everyone should shower me in Love and Affection.





Possibly also some BTB.
These are so hard to come by when you don't have a lot to say every day.


----------



## Hyoshido

Sucre said:


> on a related note, i got a bunch of btb just titled "birthday." does this happen to everyone or was it just from some other user?


Yeh, the Website will give you bells on your birthday, it's a nice little touch


----------



## Capella

*Tbt user problem*

Hapyp RBitdahy To wonderful Probelm Beautiful Angel Very IMportant Person Preciious


----------



## radical6

lol happy bday gf<33333


----------



## Pathetic

THank You sweetus


----------



## fartbabe666

happy birthdsy


----------



## Mahoushoujo

happy bday my fav fricker


----------



## f11

Happy birthday nerd. jk


----------



## Javocado

happy birthday my dear sweet natalie


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday to XMarksTheSpot, WhiskeyTortoise, Sock Dawg!


----------



## Bluedressblondie

My friend's birthdays:
A girl I know from Drama class is turning 14 on the 12th.
A boy I know from Science class is turning 13 on the 20th.
My best friend's birthday is on the 29th.


----------



## Bunchi

Happy birthday Mom!


----------



## Ruru

My birthday is December 27th, kinda poopy because it's so close to Christmas and I have to spend that with my family ick.


----------



## Radda

Happy birthday Adol_The_Red who gives out free game codes ending with some ******* taking them and not thanking him!


----------



## friedegg

two of my friends have birthdays today so happy birthday to them~


----------



## Alienfish

Ruru said:


> My birthday is December 27th, kinda poopy because it's so close to Christmas and I have to spend that with my family ick.



So is mine, high-five 

Yeah, christmas is annoying(well most holidays are with my family) and we are usually someplace icky so I feel ya


----------



## Mioki

19 today! Noticed that Holla was born the same year and day as me-- Happy birthday, Holla! And same to everyone else who's big one is today.


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday mr./miss/mrs. private profile


----------



## DarkOnyx

Mioki said:


> 19 today! Noticed that Holla was born the same year and day as me-- Happy birthday, Holla! And same to everyone else who's big one is today.



Happy birthday!


----------



## LunaLemons

To every birthday out there! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! <3 You're amazing, you're special, treat and spoil yourself, it's your birthday make yourself happy and have fun!


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

My birthday is today that's why everyone loves me today.


----------



## kelpy

Happy birthday to all whose birthday is today:
Today's Birthdays
Twilight Sparkle,  ATotsSpot,  lalapyu


----------



## Chiisanacx

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EVERYONE WHO HAD THEIR BIRTHDAY TODAY 
yAY


----------



## Zanessa

I am now 17.
Yikes.


----------



## Danielkang2

It's my birthday today, haha.  I'm turning 13. Finally a teenager.


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday Capella


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

im ten ayyy


----------



## kayleee

it wuz my birthday on april 14th and no1 said happy bday 2 me  cri


----------



## Hamusuta

Noiru said:


> Happy birthday people



thanks xo


----------



## kelpy

woot woot

happy birthday to all whose birthday resides.. today! :3


----------



## Myst

Happy Birthday everyone!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

My birthday is on December 7th.


----------



## MrPicklez

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> My birthday is on December 7th.



Why are you posting this now then?


----------



## himeki

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## patriceflanders

July, 28th


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

patriceflanders said:


> July, 28th



O.O Our birthday's are a day apart! ^u^


----------



## Jamborenium

can't believe my birthday is this Sunday, I'll be turning 25....wow​


----------



## Zane

YAY IT'S GNOIXAIM'S BIRTHDAY


----------



## kaylagirl

KaydeeKrunk said:


> O.O Our birthday's are a day apart! ^u^



27th or 29th? Mine is the 29th!


----------



## erikaeliseh

My birthday is june 10th!


----------



## holes

My birthday is on August the 3rd. Kind of sucks because wherever I want to go, it's full of tourists that are on holiday there!


----------



## PacificMayorAlex

Mine is july 27th 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> O.O Our birthday's are a day apart! ^u^



Wait If she's on the 28th what day are you? Im July 27th!!! :0


----------



## Midoriya

My birthday was on May 5th.  Turned 18


----------



## Bailz

my birthday is on june 19th ~


----------



## Ashtot

today is my birthday pls send bells


----------



## ReXyx3

Mine is today!! ^-^


----------



## Autaven

ReXyx3 said:


> Mine is today!! ^-^



Happy Birthdayy! How old are you?

It'll be mine on the 22nd


----------



## Zane

IT'S MY BBY ARADAI'S BIRTHDAY WISH THEM A HAPPY BIRTHDAY




i dont actually watch that show so i dont know what this gif means but YEAH


----------



## Speedydash

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## peachy13

Mine was the 13th


----------



## Midoriya

peachy13 said:


> Mine was the 13th



Happy Birthday!! (And to others who had theirs around today)


----------



## Danielkang2

Post on your birthday and I'll give the 7 posts after mine a cake.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zandy

My birthday is July 25th ^^.


----------



## Midoriya

Zandy said:


> My birthday is July 25th ^^.



Happy early birthday!


----------



## acnlkid

happy birthday to anyone who needs it


----------



## Alice

It's mine and Flops birthday today.


----------



## Espurr

Alice said:


> It's mine and Flops birthday today.



I'm sorry that I couldn't find a better .gif for ya.  o3o


----------



## Midoriya

Happy Birthday, Flop!  (Sorry this is late....)


And it's July now, so get ready for more birthdays!


----------



## Oblivia

It's my birthday today...


----------



## Spongebob

Oblivia said:


> It's my birthday today...



Happy birthday!


----------



## Yui Z

Wish me happy birthday pls, peasants. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin

My birthday is tomorrow! *throws confetti in the air*


----------



## Locket

Wittle_Munchkin said:


> My birthday is tomorrow! *throws confetti in the air*



Birthday buddies!

The happy bdays come tonight!


----------



## Zappo09

Happy Birthday! to me.


----------



## mitzi_crossing

Happy birthday!!! &#55356;&#57218;


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

For my sixteenth birthday, my parents got divorced. I wonder what's in store today?


----------



## Sealy

my birthday is coming soon! SEPTEMBER!! DD WOOH


----------



## Chanyeol

Happy birthday to the birthdays passed, those today and those coming up


----------



## Klave

Happy birthday to WonderK, the awesome graphics artist who helped Cabin 2 win Smash Camp!


----------



## Alienfish

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYDEE <3


----------



## jiny

Happy birthday Grandma


----------



## JonDoesAThing

Happy Birthday ScreamQueen, ZombieKayy, and superbatdocghostman! Glad we share a birthday (Yes, Today is mine too.)!


----------



## MochiCat

Happy Birthday to anyone with a birthday today!! ;D


----------



## kassie

21 years old, woo-hoo!


----------



## Midoriya

azure said:


> 21 years old, woo-hoo!



Happy Birthday!  (Sorry this is late)


----------



## Nightmares

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AJAJAJAJAJJAJAAAYYYYY


----------



## Finnian

It's my 22nd birthday in 1hr 30 minutes!!!
August 31st!!!
WHOOO!!!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Finnian said:


> It's my 22nd birthday in 1hr 30 minutes!!!
> August 31st!!!
> WHOOO!!!!!



Happy birthday, Finnian!


----------



## Albuns

It's going to be my birthday in 3 hours.
My inner child is screaming,
My brain is crying.


----------



## Midoriya

Alby-Kun said:


> It's going to be my birthday in 3 hours.
> My inner child is screaming,
> My brain is crying.



Happy birthday, Alby-Kun!


----------



## sock

Happy birthday, Alby!

I'm excited and it's still just over a month until I'm 16!


----------



## Albuns

sock said:


> Happy birthday, Alby!
> 
> I'm excited and it's still just over a month until I'm 16!



You're late by 3 days, but it's the thought that counts. 
So thank you! ^^


----------



## Bowie

Me today:


----------



## Peter

Bowie said:


> Me today:
> 
> -snip-



happy birthday!

never said it before but i really like seeing you round the forum your posts always make me laugh
(especially your 3D thread)

Have a nice day!


----------



## Bowie

peterjohnson said:


> happy birthday!
> 
> never said it before but i really like seeing you round the forum your posts always make me laugh
> (especially your 3D thread)
> 
> Have a nice day!



Thank you so much!


----------



## mintellect

My birthday is in an exact week


----------



## LilyACNL

happy birfday anyone~


----------



## Midoriya

Magic Marshmallow said:


> My birthday is in an exact week




Happy early birthday, MM!!  I love reading your posts as well as Bowie's posts...


----------



## KiloPatches

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVERYONE WHO IS BORN ON SEPTEMBER 23RD!!!! FALL EQUINOX!!!! VIRGO/LIBRA CUSPS!!!! 
(Like me!) 
I turned 25 today.... heh..... 
THANK YOU TO ALL WHO LEFT WALL POSTS!!!! YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!! <3


----------



## Midoriya

KiloPatches said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVERYONE WHO IS BORN ON SEPTEMBER 23RD!!!! FALL EQUINOX!!!! VIRGO/LIBRA CUSPS!!!!
> (Like me!)
> I turned 25 today.... heh.....
> THANK YOU TO ALL WHO LEFT WALL POSTS!!!! YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!! <3





Actually, I'm pretty sure the Autumnal Equinox was on September 21st this year.... Could be wrong though.... lol


I checked and that's the day it started here in Texas


Either way, happy birthday!!!


----------



## Kekky

Happy Birthday Justin, Lyssa, big ed, Briggs, Cottonball, Satu, Karen, Fame, and myself!


----------



## Trundle

Happy Birthday to my special boy! Justin! Have a great day kiddo!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

My birthday is today (27th)!


----------



## mintellect

My birthday is in just a few hours, but everyone is wishing me a happy birthday now, and I got my 100 bell birhthday money a few minutes ago...


----------



## Midoriya

Magic Marshmallow said:


> My birthday is in just a few hours, but everyone is wishing me a happy birthday now, and I got my 100 bell birhthday money a few minutes ago...




I know I said it already, but happy birthday MM!


----------



## yoyo98

My birthday is next week, October 8th.
I'm gonna be 17 soon!


----------



## mintellect

I come home to fifteen birthday messages. Thanks guys, but that's a little extreme!


----------



## FallenStars

eeyyyy I just got a money boost because of my birthday, how much does one usually receive on their birthday?


----------



## mintellect

FallenStars said:


> eeyyyy I just got a money boost because of my birthday, how much does one usually receive on their birthday?



I got 100.


----------



## Heyden

it's my bday, someone give me a party popper ;P (October 1)​


----------



## Midoriya

Haydenn said:


> it's my bday, someone give me a party popper ;P (October 1)​




Happy birthday, Haydenn!


----------



## AS176

Tis my bday today


----------



## 3skulls

AS176 said:


> Tis my bday today



Well Happy birthday. I hope your day was amazing.


----------



## mintellect

Haydenn said:


> it's my bday, someone give me a party popper ;P (October 1)​



At first I thought you said you got a party popper and I was like OH COME ON


----------



## yoyo98

My birthday's in 2 days! ?ω?


----------



## 00jachna

My birthday was yesterday! I bought a birthstone


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday, *00jachna* and *yoyo98*!


----------



## sock

IT IS MY BIRTHDAY TOAY


----------



## Rei Kisaragi

It's my birthday today ^^


----------



## milkyi

Today is my Birthday!


----------



## Kaitrock

October 30th!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> My birthday is on December 7th.



My birthday is in a month and 7 days woo


----------



## jiny

My birthday is April 19th


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Sugarella said:


> My birthday is April 19th



ok then why are you posting this now


----------



## Shawna

June 9th is my birthday.  Birthdays always make me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Blueskyy

September 25th!


----------



## Hypisquill

Today! 11/11 <3


----------



## toddishott

Hypisquill said:


> Today! 11/11 <3



Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Sugilite

DECEMBER 22ND LET'S GET IT


----------



## device

so while I was banned, I turned 16


----------



## Horus

device said:


> so while I was banned, I turned 16


That's nice.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

My birthday is in 3 weeks


----------



## Meg-Mog

My birthday is in a week and three days!!


----------



## dawsoncreek

December 14.....Whassup Sagittarians!!!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

WOOOOOOOOOO JUST 2 MORE DZYS


----------



## Hippie

Happy birthday everyone! Hehe ♥♥♥


----------



## Aali

My bday is December 19th. Big 1 7 woooo


----------



## tearypastel

Aali said:


> My bday is December 19th. Big 1 7 woooo



ssSAAAME BDAY TWINS


----------



## raeyoung

My birthday was September 11th. ^w^


----------



## Meg-Mog

My birthday is tomorrow!


----------



## lazyislander

My birthday passed. I turned 19 on August 21st


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAD AN AWESOME BIRTHDay

IM FINALLY LEGAL NOW


----------



## PastelPrincess

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAD AN AWESOME BIRTHDay
> 
> IM FINALLY LEGAL NOW



Congratulations!


----------



## Aerious

*today is my birthday*

what r ur guys thoughts??? i am 19? i am old? what are we thinking ? how old r all of u?
where's my tbt bells for my birthday present?


----------



## Princess

*what r ur guys thoughts???* 
happy birthday
*i am 19?*
i was 19 once
*i am old?*
yes
*what are we thinking ? *
idk thats 7 bazillion thoughts at once
*how old r all of u?*
i am 20
*where's my tbt bells for my birthday present?*
pm a staff member for help


----------



## axo

what r ur guys thoughts???
HAAAAAAPY BIIIIIIIIRTHDAY  

i am 19?
I am not 19

i am old? 
Eh, kinda, older than me anyway

what are we thinking ? 
I dont know about you, but Im thinking about cake

how old r all of u?
Im 14 x3

where's my tbt bells for my birthday present? 
I accidentally ate them... IM SORRY


----------



## Jas0n

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Aerious

chees4mees said:


> Im 14 x3


wow u are a baby come cuddle me we will take over the world

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas0n said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY


thank u jason my friend but where did my 20 bells go i had to be bailed out by princess on tbt


----------



## teto

haaaappy birthday!


----------



## Jas0n

Aerious said:


> hank u jason my friend but where did my 20 bells go i had to be bailed out by princess on tbt



You haven't been a good girl this year


----------



## Aerious

Jas0n said:


> You haven't been a good girl this year


pls spare me i will trade u princess on tbt she does not drink wine but she does watch chick flicks

- - - Post Merge - - -

I HAVE SINCE LEARNED THAT SHE DOES DRINK WINE I WILL TRADE HER FOR 20 BELLS


----------



## King Dorado

Aerious said:


> what r ur guys thoughts??? i am 19? i am old? what are we thinking ? how old r all of u?
> where's my tbt bells for my birthday present?



Happy Birthday!!!  

You're old enough to join the military, to gamble, and to buy cigarettes.

You're still too young to buy alcohol, to rent a car, or to get a mortgage.

But enjoy-- 19 is one of the greatest years of most people's lives!!


----------



## Aerious

King Dad said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> You're old enough to join the military, to gamble, and to buy cigarettes.
> 
> You're still too young to buy alcohol, to rent a car, or to get a mortgage.
> 
> But enjoy-- 19 is one of the greatest years of most people's lives!!


thank u i will make sure it is worth it for just for u because i am a considerate person


----------



## Princess

wow so many donations


----------



## Aerious

Princess said:


> wow so many donations


tom05499309583 still owes me tho


----------



## King Dorado

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAD AN AWESOME BIRTHDay
> 
> IM FINALLY LEGAL NOW



legal for what-- buying powerball tickets?  buying 4Loko?  running for President of the United States?


----------



## Princess

rip fallen 1


----------



## ChocoMagii




----------



## King Dorado

banned on her birthday?!  what did she do?


----------



## Trundle

Thanks everyone who posted a VM on my profile for my birthday! Much appreciated!


----------



## Aali

My birthday is December 19th, the big 1 7 wooooooo


----------



## skout

happy b day to me


----------



## ACNLover10

My birthday is in exactly 4 weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## Moonfall

How come 1066 people on this forum are born on January the 1st?


----------



## King Dorado

Moonfall said:


> How come 1066 people on this forum are born on January the 1st?



I guess a lot of people "fool" around on April 1st??


----------



## Squidward

King Dad said:


> I guess a lot of people "fool" around on April 1st??



10/10 best response


----------



## Dinosaurz

King Dad said:


> I guess a lot of people "fool" around on April 1st??



What?


----------



## Chocofruit

It's my birthday today, turning 17!


----------



## King Dorado

Chocofruit said:


> It's my birthday today, turning 17!



congrats- Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chocofruit

King Dad said:


> congrats- Happy Birthday!



Thanks!


----------



## Alienfish

so is someone actually 100 or is that a typo/bot/random spam?


----------



## jiny

Moko said:


> so is someone actually 100 or is that a typo/bot/random spam?



some people forget to change their birthday and the default is january 1st so.. at least that's what i heard


----------



## Alienfish

Sugarella said:


> some people forget to change their birthday and the default is january 1st so.. at least that's what i heard



ah so it's default by 100 years? lel that's cool tho haha


----------



## BaileyEloise

February 2nd! I'm going to be 21 in less than a month! WOO!


----------



## seliph

It's my dog's 3rd birthday today


----------



## Twinleaf

Is listing all of today's birthdays allowed in this thread? Well, if so:

tofucakes
Brendino
fatmasterson
taesaek (22)
RinStarr (19)
sheepcess

Happy birthday to all of you, and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday Caius  Can't really write to you other than PM, so I'll just make a PA


----------



## TheGlamourGroup

My birthday is on July 4th
So far away :/


----------



## nintendofan85

My birthday is in two weeks. I'll be 16.


----------



## in-a-pickle

MY birthday is in two days and im freaking (call beacon). It's my 18th and I'm not prepared, haven't been on this site in quite some time, probably more than a year, so I guess I'm trying to cling on to memories before I'm an adult.

Anyhow, I'll probably take another break from forums as I get my adult life settled. Here's a short goodbye Bell Tree.


----------



## Twisterheart

My birthday is tomorrow


----------



## Fang4Ever

My birthday's the 1st of July, so quite a while, lol.


----------



## nintendofan85

Today is my birthday!


----------



## Elov

My birthday is next week. I'm really not looking forward to it. I have to drive all the way across town to my mom's house... I really hate driving... And two days later it'll be Valentine's day/my brother's birthday. Which = even more driving, and I'll have to spend time with both my boyfriend and my brother... It all sounds really exhausting to me. I would rather spend my birthday at home watching anime. ;-; Sometimes I wish I was a dog or a turtle or something, so I don't have to do stuff. ;^; sorry for the rant..

- - - Post Merge - - -

It will also be my 19th birthday. Which is the last age I have left with the word "teen" in the name. Therefore, this is officially the last year I have left of being a teenager. It's hard to imagine myself being an adult. I'm not looking forward to turning twenty, but it's happening whether I like it or not.


----------



## Peanutcrossing

My birthday is on the 21st of this month, which is 12 days away.

I'll only be turning 15.


----------



## ashnoona

My birthday is the 26th of December xD
Not any time soon~


----------



## Zura

My birthday was  the 14th, I turned 17 this year! 
Yay


----------



## GalacticGhost

my birthday was three days ago, on the 22nd  i'm 16 now!


----------



## Fantasyrick

My birthday is today and im 14!


----------



## King Dorado

Fantasyrick said:


> My birthday is today and im 14!



happy birthday, dude!


----------



## NintendoAthlete

My Birthday is Tomorrow....I once was on another Animal Crossing Site...and I made a mistake 2 years ago...and then I tried to come back to them as a mature person a year and a half later...they still would not give me a second chance  I hope to find some people to celebrate tomorrow with.


----------



## Fantasyrick

King Dad said:


> happy birthday, dude!



Thanks!


----------



## King Dorado

NintendoAthlete said:


> My Birthday is Tomorrow....I once was on another Animal Crossing Site...and I made a mistake 2 years ago...and then I tried to come back to them as a mature person a year and a half later...they still would not give me a second chance  I hope to find some people to celebrate tomorrow with.



well happy birthday to you, too


----------



## Toadette

Today is my birthday! Leap day is finally back <3333333 I looked and I am the only one of TBT with a birthday today! xD


----------



## King Dorado

Toadette said:


> Today is my birthday! Leap day is finally back <3333333 I looked and I am the only one of TBT with a birthday today! xD



happy birthday!!


----------



## Rabirin

My birthday is November 11th. I'll be turning 18 then, have a long way to go though until then..


----------



## Franny

my birthday was yesterday
more cake pls


----------



## Taj

Toadette said:


> Today is my birthday! Leap day is finally back <3333333 I looked and I am the only one of TBT with a birthday today! xD



dang that's cool. Also happy birthday to Luna who is also on 2/29

let's see my birthday is... miles away. OK then


----------



## iicookehmonstar

Happy Birthday to everyone today!


----------



## meowduck

Thank you!!
6 days to go!


----------



## jiny

My birthday is coming up on April 19th.. A few more weeks!!


----------



## King Dorado

meowduck said:


> Thank you!!
> 6 days to go!



we have the same birthday?  
no wonder you seem a little strange!  (-jk, just referencing your signature  )


----------



## Alienfish

Bahaha, happy birthday Adol The Red. Haven't seen ya in ages


----------



## meowduck

Two days to go!!!!


----------



## King Dorado

meowduck said:


> Two days to go!!!!



One day to go!!!!


----------



## Mink777

Novenmber. That's all I really want to say.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Can somebody explain where these tags cam from??? xD. Also my  b-day is July 25th!!


----------



## aisukurimu

Mine is October 9th &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## meowduck

King dad and i had a birthday yesterday!!


----------



## Breath Mint

It's true


----------



## King Dorado

Breath Mint said:


> It's true
> 
> View attachment 167957



happy Birthday to Breath Mint!!  hope you have a great day!

(you should turn on your vm's so people can message you!)


----------



## classically.trained

nvm sorry


----------



## LethalLulu

Breath Mint said:


> It's true
> 
> View attachment 167957



Your username is amazing, wow.  

Happy belated birthdays


----------



## jiny

my birthday is in 18 days


----------



## HopeForHyrule

My birthday is on Sunday. Sigh.


----------



## Skyfall

HopeForHyrule said:


> My birthday is on Sunday. Sigh.



Happy early birthday!


----------



## UchiDude

My birthday was on January 31st.


----------



## King Dorado

UchiDude said:


> My birthday was on January 31st.



belated happy Birthday!


----------



## seliph

it my birth


----------



## King Dorado

nvll said:


> it my birth



happy birthday!


----------



## ellarella

happy birthday to everyone having a birthday this year


----------



## seliph

King Dad said:


> happy birthday!



didn't see this yesterday but ty!


----------



## King Dorado

nvll said:


> didn't see this yesterday but ty!



yw- hope it was a good one.  turned 21?  dja do the traditional night out (legally) drinking?


----------



## seliph

King Dad said:


> yw- hope it was a good one.  turned 21?  dja do the traditional night out (legally) drinking?



I'm Canadian, I could have legally drank 2 years ago but I don't drink so
I had really nice ice cream cake instead


----------



## Xerolin

Happy bday Draco, PandaNikita, and Cailey!


----------



## kayleee

It's my birthday lol  I'm finally 13


----------



## Xerolin

kayleee said:


> It's my birthday lol  I'm finally 13



Woah I thought you were in your 20's tbh


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday Naiad


----------



## Nightmares

Xerolin said:


> Woah I thought you were in your 20's tbh



What same


----------



## jiny

Xerolin said:


> Woah I thought you were in your 20's tbh



She is


----------



## jiny

it's my birthday yayyayayay


----------



## King Dorado

kianli said:


> it's my birthday yayyayayay



happy Birthday!


----------



## Nightmares

It's Sej's birthday today!!


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> It's Sej's birthday today!!



 ily

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------



## spamurai

Happy Birthday to peoples who's Birthday it is


----------



## himeki

tfw your friends wake you up to this song


----------



## King Dorado

MayorEvvie said:


> tfw your friends wake you up to this song



aww, hope you had a great day and have a great birthday week!  
(your vms are turned off so people couldnt message you here...)


----------



## Trundle

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## himeki

King Dad said:


> aww, hope you had a great day and have a great birthday week!
> (your vms are turned off so people couldnt message you here...)



lmfao its a long running joke between us xD
but i did, thank you!


----------



## Chris

BingoTheElf said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you very much, Aiden! <3


----------



## Kifa

My Birthday is coming up in a few days, if you're interested here's a link to my Steam Profile where I wrote a little something


----------



## silicalia

It's my birthday! 17 today i am the dancing queen, young and sweet


----------



## Zane

it's gnoixaim's birthday again YAAY gnoixaim!


----------



## King Dorado

Zane said:


> it's gnoixaim's birthday again YAAY gnoixaim!



happy Birthday to gnoixaim!


----------



## spamurai

Happy Birthday


----------



## Zane

it's Aradai's birthday YAAYY! 	?˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖?


----------



## Liamslash

Just passed midnight, so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!
I'm really happy


----------



## Soda Fox

Happy birthday Liam!


----------



## Liamslash

Soda Fox said:


> Happy birthday Liam!



To you as well, thanks!


----------



## f11

My birthday will never end !


----------



## Acnl_starfall

October 2nd is my birthday but happy birthday to whoevers  birthday it is today


----------



## Akira-chan

today im a borkday noodle,

also thank you to everyone who left me a happy birthday on my page uwu


----------



## Trip

Today was my birthday.
Thanks to the people who wished me a happy birthday.


----------



## spamurai

Happy Birthday


----------



## Antonio

My birthday is on August 27 but i don't celebrate it. I kind of outgrown Birthdays.


----------



## Paperboy012305

My birthday is tomorrow. Im so excited! I also got Birthday TBT. YAY!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jiny

today is my grandma's birthday.


----------



## UnderWish

Woo. My birthday is tomorrow. So hype uvu


----------



## ChocoMagii

Wooo my birthday is today. Got some free bells yay!


----------



## namiieco

ChocoMagii said:


> Wooo my birthday is today. Got some free bells yay!



Happy 9 day late birthday!


----------



## Antonio

My birthday is in 12 days


----------



## Psydye

My birthday is today. Woopty fricking doo!


----------



## Antonio

*Tommorow is my birthday*

And I'm gonna spend it cleaning and alone.


----------



## Romaki

You're never alone on the internet.


----------



## Aquari

happy b-day, bud!!

here have a cute pic!



Spoiler: cute pic


----------



## Antonio

Tonic said:


> happy b-day, bud!!
> 
> here have a cute pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cute pic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182003



I luv it


----------



## kayleee

How old you gonna be


----------



## ACNLover10

Cool, my mom's birthday is actually tomorrow as well. Happy birthday to the both of you guys! c:


----------



## xara

oo happy early birthday


----------



## Antonio

kayleee said:


> How old you gonna be



16


----------



## MochiACNL

Shattered said:


> 16



Welcome to the 16 club !  Have very a great birthday tomorrow ! ヽ( ⌒∇⌒ )ﾉ


----------



## Invisible again

Just turned 19 today and had the best birthday ever! xD


----------



## Daydream

Invisible again said:


> Just turned 19 today and had the best birthday ever! xD



Cool!  Happy birthday!

I also turned 19 earlier this month. c:


----------



## Invisible again

Daydream said:


> Cool!  Happy birthday!
> 
> I also turned 19 earlier this month. c:



Thanks! And awesome! Happy belated birthday. xD


----------



## Antonio

It's my birthday!!!!


----------



## Antonio

My BFF drew my oc for my bday and  i love it


----------



## namiieco

Invisible again said:


> Just turned 19 today and had the best birthday ever! xD


Happy birthday!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shattered said:


> My BFF drew my oc for my bday and  i love it


Wow, it looks great! Happy birthday c:


----------



## piichinu

it's my birthday!! finally the week of people screaming YOURE 16?! in school is over!!


----------



## reririx

August 19 is my birthday!! ^_^


----------



## Shatto

My birthday is December 22nd, my cousin is December 18th and I have a friend whose birthday is December 31


----------



## Bowie

My birthday is today! Well, technically. Past midnight where I am, so, yeah.


----------



## Shatto

Bowie said:


> My birthday is today! Well, technically. Past midnight where I am, so, yeah.



Happy Birthday! My mother's birthday was yesterday and my step mom's birthday was today too


----------



## Trundle

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUSTIN


----------



## Alienfish

Shatto said:


> My birthday is December 22nd, my cousin is December 18th and I have a friend whose birthday is December 31



nice. mine is december 27


----------



## mintellect

My birthdays today, but I think that's already been made clear since Its not even 7 AM and I've already gotten four birthday messages haha


----------



## Ezpiti

29th of january!


----------



## maekii

It's my birthday today. ^^


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird

My birthday is in a week! Oct 26th!



maekii said:


> It's my birthday today. ^^



Happy birthday!!!


----------



## 1milk

its my birthday a month and a half ago: september 16.


----------



## SugardewVillage

It's my neighbor's birthday today.


----------



## AquaStrudel

I for some reason had my date of birth hidden and I was so confused why I wasn't on today's birthday list lol 

anyways hurray im 15 now whoa


----------



## Ray-ACP

Happy birthday to pokemon sun/moon out today? xD


----------



## ramen.jpg

My birthday was october 25th and my teacher ****inng ignored it like you hoe fair treatment plz

- - - Post Merge - - -

My birthday was october 25th and my teacher ****inng ignored it like you hoe fair treatment plz


----------



## LambdaDelta

happy birthday to all you christmas eve babies :^)


----------



## SilkSpectre

It's my birthday today! Gonna buy the birthstone out of the shop like I planned since I first joined this forum!


----------



## spamurai

Happy birthday to everyone.
New year tomorrow, new Birthdays  ^^


----------



## Bunnilla

TOMORROW IS MY BIRTHDAY I WANNA GET SPAMMED WITH VM'S
COME ON PEOPLE MAKE IT HAPPEN ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Haskell

Can we get a new birthday thread created by someone who is active so that the birthdays can be updated daily?


----------



## _Dentata

Only four days until I'm 19. I'm legally an adult, but I still act like a child.  I don't want to get any older :[


----------



## Waluigi

My 3rd year on this site starts today. Not a birthday, but close enough to one right


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My 24th birthday begins in a few hours (in my time zone).


----------



## Haskell

Happy Birthday to Apple2012! 
&#55356;&#57166;&#55356;&#57166;&#55356;&#57166;&#55356;&#57166;&#55356;&#57166;&#55356;&#57166;&#55356;&#57166;&#55356;&#57166;&#55356;&#57166;&#55356;&#57166;​


----------



## WeiMoote

Today's my birthday.


----------



## pinkcotton

My birthday is July 1st, and I know it's super far away, just making it known! ^^
Really want to get spammed on my birthday. XD


----------



## B e t h a n y

i turn 189 months soon


----------



## kanek

my birthday is july 17th /o/


----------



## Sanrio

my birthday was feb 1st


----------



## Blackpink

My birthday is in a few hours


----------



## jiny

im finally 13 yeet


----------



## Metal Scorpion

My birthday is today!


----------



## sej

It is officially my birthday


----------



## Rabirin

Sej said:


> It is officially my birthday



Happy birthday! have a good one


----------



## sej

SailorCrossing said:


> Happy birthday! have a good one



Thank you so much!


----------



## Danielkang2

I'm 15 now, lol.


----------



## King Dorado

Danielkang2 said:


> I'm 15 now, lol.



happy birthday!


----------



## Mars Adept

Today is my birthday! Happy birthday to me, and happy May as well.


----------



## King Dorado

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Today is my birthday! Happy birthday to me, and happy May as well.



happy birthday!


----------



## Introvert

Happy 21st to me!


----------



## Hero King

Introvert said:


> Happy 21st to me!



Happy birthday


----------



## King Dorado

Introvert said:


> Happy 21st to me!



happy birthday!


----------



## uyumin

My birthday is today!


----------



## pinkcotton

My birthday is on Saturday! ^___^


----------



## pinkcotton

It'd today! ♡


----------



## BrinaLouWho

pinkcotton said:


> It'd today! ♡



Happy birthday ^.^


----------



## pinkcotton

Just seeing this now, but thank you Brina!! &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Golden_Purrl

It's my birthday today! I wanted to post earlier ,but today went by way to fast!


----------



## quark

Golden_Purrl said:


> It's my birthday today! I wanted to post earlier ,but today went by way to fast! View attachment 203371



happy birthday!!!!

and it's mine tomorrow!!


----------



## N e s s

6 more hours till me birthday


----------



## ~Unicorn~

My birthday today


----------



## boring

today is my half birthday and because im petty, I actually celebrated it  - only 6 months until I'm older now ;-;


----------



## nanpan

~Unicorn~ said:


> My birthday today



happy birthday ur icon is rlly cute !!


----------



## Shu

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EVERYONE WHO HAS A BIRTHDAY TODAY!


----------



## Psydye

Turned 29 today.


----------



## onionpudding

Today's my birthday! ♡


----------



## Bowie

Today is my birthday!


----------



## Foreversacredx

My birthday isn't until January


----------



## Rabirin

Bowie said:


> Today is my birthday!



Happy birthday, Bowie!


----------



## Arjh

17th December is mine 
I was actually due on Christmas day but was born early.


----------



## oath2order

Happy birthday today to Pookie4557 and Curry!


----------



## wizard

Today is my sister's birthday. I hate her so much.

My birthday is July 2.


----------



## King Dorado

happy birthday to Lucanosa 
(turn on your vm's)


----------



## 50m4ra

Yesssss one day


----------



## deerliing

mine's on the 10th of december!


----------



## Nightmares

Finally mine *****


----------



## milkyi

it's my birthday today ^^


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> happy birthday to Lucanosa
> (turn on your vm's)



this, i hate when i wanna congrats people and they are like private/added friends only lol :/

(they have reason i'm sure but still well happy bday everyone i couldn't greet)


----------



## namiieco

its my birthday and my mum just went out to buy loads of food that i like and i'm so happy


----------



## Kurai Hiroma

I'm the other person whose birthday is today! Woo! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



namiieco said:


> its my birthday and my mum just went out to buy loads of food that i like and i'm so happy



Also happy birthday person-who-shares-a-birthday-with-me!


----------



## watercolorwish

october 29th is my birthday


----------



## Zane

Happy birthday to bunstelle!!!!! 

:D aka pechue, velvete, p e o n y, ghostelle, pinelle, maybe some others I don't remember hahaha


----------



## Thunder

happy birthday yo



Zane said:


> aka pechue, velvete, p e o n y, ghostelle, pinelle, maybe some others I don't remember hahaha



gonna need a bigass birthday cake to fit all those names on it


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday, bunstelle! I kinda wanted to send you a vm but those are off so I hope you see this!


----------



## Zane

I passed the bday wishes along. :>


----------



## PunchyTheCat

My birthday is today


----------



## Spooky.

November 27th, 85.
I'm an old fart and only getting older.


----------



## mitfy

april 24


----------



## piske

Zane said:


> Happy birthday to bunstelle!!!!!
> 
> :D aka pechue, velvete, p e o n y, ghostelle, pinelle, maybe some others I don't remember hahaha





Thunder said:


> happy birthday yo
> 
> 
> 
> gonna need a bigass birthday cake to fit all those names on it





Sheila said:


> Happy birthday, bunstelle! I kinda wanted to send you a vm but those are off so I hope you see this!



Thank you for the birthday wishes! I truly appreciate them. <3


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Today is my little sister's birthday! She turned 9 today. My dad brought 8 boxes of pizza, my mom baked lots of cupcakes and she bought boxes of kool-aid for her class. I got some pizza too  (the party continues tomorrow, with the cake and probably some shopping!)

She got lots of gifts and people talked to her a lot, so hopefully she has friends for the rest of the year...


----------



## squidpops

Today's my birthday! I'm 23 now 

Hoping to go out later and get a cake and maybe a gift or two for myself.


----------



## Sweetened Poison

My birthday is this Saturday! ^^
I bought a secondary ACNL game for myself to play, and we'll be going out to a nice Hot Pot place, yum!
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​


----------



## ~Unicorn~

December 2nd is my baby brother's birthday. Technically right now it's his birthday as it's past 12am, but I don't really consider it until morning 

Anyway, we're hoping to eat lots of food and get a nice cake! He's 2 now, by the way.


----------



## Lackadaisy

Today is my birthday - I think I may have my first real party for the occasion this year <3


----------



## King Dorado

Lackadaisy said:


> Today is my birthday - I think I may have my first real party for the occasion this year <3



happy birthday, hope you have a great day and an awesome party!


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday to everyone that had theirs during the mogmas holidays, it's a hell to navigate the site on my tiny phone but yeah hope y'all had a good time!


----------



## Quackerz

It's my b'day and yesterday was my 1-year tbt anniversary


----------



## Twisterheart

Today is my birthday


----------



## Trundle

Profile aren't working again, so I'll say it here. Happy Birthday JC!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Happy birthday Issi and Darius-The-Fox!  I wish the profiles weren't broken lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah happy birthday everyone..dang profiles!


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC

Haappy biirthdaay tooo meee? Haappy biirthdaay tooo meee?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

We need notifs for friends bdays. 

Happy belated bday Issi, my child :3


----------



## betta

today's my birthday


----------



## Thunder

betta said:


> today's my birthday



haaaaaappy birthday


----------



## Metal Scorpion

Well, today is my birthday. I'm hoping it'll be a good day today.


----------



## King Dorado

Metal Scorpion said:


> Well, today is my birthday. I'm hoping it'll be a good day today.



happy birthday! have a great weekend!


----------



## John Wick

Happy Birthday to my 13 year old Manx cat, Pebbles. ^_^ 

I love you.


----------



## Midoriya

Today I am 21.... (oh joy)


----------



## King Dorado

DoubleR said:


> Today I am 21.... (oh joy)



ay happy birthday!

i heard its also Monkey D Luffy's bday, happy birthday to him too


----------



## dedenne

happy bday hayden and hime!


----------



## deerprongs

happy birthday guys!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to Rhodes and one of our wonderful moderators, Tina!


----------



## Zane

happy birthday to Mia even though she's not active here anymore


----------



## Midoriya

The day is still early morning/late night for me, but happy birthday to dimicrow!  I hope you enjoy your day, buddy.  

*thumbs up*


----------



## xSuperMario64x

THREE DAYS YALL


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to Luna Moonbug, and my friend Dawnpiplup!  I hope you both enjoy your day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OMG Y'ALL ARE 3 NICE 4 ME : , )


----------



## Midoriya

xSuperMario64x said:


> OMG Y'ALL ARE 3 NICE 4 ME : , )




Happy birthday, hom-hom friend friend (reference to Xenoblade Chronicles)!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Spike Spiegel said:


> Happy birthday to Luna Moonbug, and my friend Dawnpiplup!  I hope you both enjoy your day.



Thank you  
sorry i didn't know there's a birthday thread ...i wished i joined 4 days before i did so i will have june 9th on my avatar but i joined when i first bought ACNL....so i decided to find collectibles with june 9th on it...it took years for me to get the collectibles i have now...

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think i went overboard with the blue roses lmao


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to Corrie and n i c o l e!  I hope you both are enjoying your day.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to my friend, PyroMike!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to the amazing administrator, Jeremy!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to another wonderful administrator, Oblivia!  


(Wow, I’m the only person doing this now.... well, okay then.  Lol)


----------



## deuces

its my 16th bday!! i can finally... wait, why is being 16 so important again? oh well, happy bday to me :^)


----------



## Raayzx

deuces said:


> its my 16th bday!! i can finally... wait, why is being 16 so important again? oh well, happy bday to me :^)



Happy birthday!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

one week until mine


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to DarkDesertFox!  Hope you’re doing well, buddy.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to orchidflesh!  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to Pokeclasher, quark, Trip, Akira-Chan, and a sage, Mino!  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Raayzx

Happy birthday to all my birthday twins quark, trip, Akira-chan and Mino 

Btw how strange that our birthdays are on Friday the 13th (a horror/slasher movie franchise lmao)


----------



## Midoriya

Pokeclasher said:


> Happy birthday to all my birthday twins quark, trip, Akira-chan and Mino
> 
> Btw how strange that our birthdays are on Friday the 13th (a horror/slasher movie franchise lmao)





Five go in... one comes out... lmao, just joking.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

aw yeah i'm on the birthday list


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to Unicorn, SensaiGallade, and my longtime friend, Ness!  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to Minties, BamTheBoom, kanek and.... Vizionari!  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to shayminskyforme88, BowserFanGurl1999, and 231blue!  I hope you each enjoy your day.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

My birthday is in 16 days starting tomorrow


----------



## AshLittleDongle

hello everyone from the other side of this message i am just seeing if i have any twins but i dont think so because i have been searching for a while now and yeah my birthday is 23/10/2002 and hope i have a twin good bye


----------



## Raayzx

Happy birthday Antonio!


----------



## Antonio

Pokeclasher said:


> Happy birthday Antonio!



Thank you ^^


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday, Antonio!  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Dormire

Happy birthday Dedenne2


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday, Dedenne2!


----------



## Dormire

Happy birthday Silvermist and Goldenapple!


----------



## partangel

oh this is fun. happy bday brambles !


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday, Dormire!


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday everyone!

(don't think I've seen so many active users having their birthday on a same day imo)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Happy birthday everyone!

(don't think I've seen so many active users having their birthday on a same day imo)


----------



## Rabirin

It’s my birthday today!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday, MayorOfMagix!


----------



## Chipl95

It's my birthday today!


----------



## rianne

Chipl95 said:


> It's my birthday today!



Happy birthday. Hope you have a great day. (,:


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my birthday Sunday


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my birthday today!


----------



## LadyDestani

Eevee23 said:


> It’s my birthday today!



Happy Birthday! I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Midoriya

Eevee23 said:


> It’s my birthday today!



Happy birthday!  I hope you had a great day.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Eevee23 said:


> It’s my birthday today!



Happy birthday!!


----------



## Mars Adept

Today is my birthday.


----------



## buny

happy birthday!!! hope you have an awesome day


----------



## mnm

It's my birthday! xRileyx's and Stevey Queen's, too!


----------



## LadyDestani

mnm said:


> It's my birthday! xRileyx's and Stevey Queen's, too!



Happy Birthday to all of you! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Tee-Tee

1 year older today! c:


----------



## dedenne

Tee-Tee said:


> 1 year older today! c:



happy birthday!


----------



## LadyDestani

Tee-Tee said:


> 1 year older today! c:



Happy Birthday! I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday to everyone today


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday to a potato!  Let’s celebrate the birth of a potato, everyone.  A glorious thing indeed.


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Happy birthday to Erik, the wonderfully lazy deer who is my friend!​
- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> Happy birthday to a potato!  Let’s celebrate the birth of a potato, everyone.  A glorious thing indeed.



I hope the potato has a SPUD-tacular birthday! Pretty cool idea to sing happy birthday to one.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Finally 16!


----------



## LadyDestani

CasualWheezer said:


> Finally 16!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

CasualWheezer said:


> Finally 16!



Sorry for the slow one! Happy Birthdayyy!!! <3


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday rianne(cant send u a vm) and everyone else!


----------



## Jeongguk

I’m bringing this thread back because it is finally my 21st bday and I am so excited


----------



## Midoriya

Jeongguk said:


> I’m bringing this thread back because it is finally my 21st bday and I am so excited



Happy birthday!


----------



## Jeongguk

thank you so much!!!  I hope you have a great day!!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Jeongguk said:


> I’m bringing this thread back because it is finally my 21st bday and I am so excited



Happy birthday! I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## xara

Jeongguk said:


> I’m bringing this thread back because it is finally my 21st bday and I am so excited



happy birthday!!


----------



## Catharina

Jeongguk said:


> I’m bringing this thread back because it is finally my 21st bday and I am so excited



Happy birthday :3!


----------



## Jeongguk

omg ;-; came back to all the wishes. thank you to LadyDestani, faiiry, and Catharina266 ;-; my heart is so happy!!!! I hope you all had a lovely day !!!!


----------



## xara

it only just turned midnight for me here but it’s officially my birthday c’:


----------



## LadyDestani

faiiry said:


> it only just turned midnight for me here but it’s officially my birthday c’:



Happy Birthday!


----------



## xara

LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday!



thank you!! =)


----------



## John Wick

faiiry said:


> thank you!! =)



Happy Birthday. ^_^

*----"----,---'--{@*


----------



## xara

John Wick said:


> Happy Birthday. ^_^
> 
> *----"----,---'--{@*



thank you!! c:


----------



## SilverWolf21

Even though it's mostly overshadowed by NH, today is still my birthday. I can only hope people here can find a little time to wish me a good one.


----------



## LadyDestani

SilverWolf21 said:


> Even though it's mostly overshadowed by NH, today is still my birthday. I can only hope people here can find a little time to wish me a good one.



Happy Birthday! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## R3i

Birthday in quarantine sucks


----------



## Mars Adept

I almost forgot to post about it because I don’t really post here anymore and I have a lot on my mind right now, but today is my birthday. I’m turning 17. Judging by how inactive this thread has become, it’s unlikely I’ll get any birthday wishes here.

Also, if a year from now the pandemic is still really bad and I still can’t have a birthday party, then I’ll be so angry.

I’m getting old...


----------



## samsquared

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I almost forgot to post about it because I don’t really post here anymore and I have a lot on my mind right now, but today is my birthday. I’m turning 17. Judging by how inactive this thread has become, it’s unlikely I’ll get any birthday wishes here.
> 
> Also, if a year from now the pandemic is still really bad and I still can’t have a birthday party, then I’ll be so angry.
> 
> I’m getting old...


I'll wish you a happy birthday! You're not quite old yet lol... here's to many more birthdays! Sorry you can't have fun in quarantine this year, but hopefully you can celebrate 18 with a proper bday party


----------



## xara

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I almost forgot to post about it because I don’t really post here anymore and I have a lot on my mind right now, but today is my birthday. I’m turning 17. Judging by how inactive this thread has become, it’s unlikely I’ll get any birthday wishes here.
> 
> Also, if a year from now the pandemic is still really bad and I still can’t have a birthday party, then I’ll be so angry.
> 
> I’m getting old...



happy birthday!


----------



## Midoriya

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I almost forgot to post about it because I don’t really post here anymore and I have a lot on my mind right now, but today is my birthday. I’m turning 17. Judging by how inactive this thread has become, it’s unlikely I’ll get any birthday wishes here.
> 
> Also, if a year from now the pandemic is still really bad and I still can’t have a birthday party, then I’ll be so angry.
> 
> I’m getting old...



Happy birthday, BiggestFanofACCF!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I almost forgot to post about it because I don’t really post here anymore and I have a lot on my mind right now, but today is my birthday. I’m turning 17. Judging by how inactive this thread has become, it’s unlikely I’ll get any birthday wishes here.


Eyyy happy bday!! 


My birthday is in 41 days #hypeeee


----------



## Midoriya

It’s my 23rd birthday today!  Shoutout to everyone else here who has a birthday today as well!  I believe it is Bobo’s birthday too.  ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

Izuku Midoriya said:


> It’s my 23rd birthday today!  Shoutout to everyone else here who has a birthday today as well!  I believe it is Bobo’s birthday too.  ^^



Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Raz

I turn 34 today. Birthdays are always complicated, as very bad things tend to happen around my birthday; generally one week before it or one week after it. This year is a very different case... I'm just trying to feel as ok as possible, hoping that my beloved ones and myself will be ok and healthy. It's a very gloomy way of looking at it, but when surviving becomes the best birthday gift you could wish for, it's hard to face this situation in a different way.


----------



## Chris

Raz said:


> I turn 34 today. Birthdays are always complicated, as very bad things tend to happen around my birthday; generally one week before it or one week after it. This year is a very different case... I'm just trying to feel as ok as possible, hoping that my beloved ones and myself will be ok and healthy. It's a very gloomy way of looking at it, but when surviving becomes the best birthday gift you could wish for, it's hard to face this situation in a different way.



Happy birthday, kupo!


----------



## xara

Raz said:


> I turn 34 today. Birthdays are always complicated, as very bad things tend to happen around my birthday; generally one week before it or one week after it. This year is a very different case... I'm just trying to feel as ok as possible, hoping that my beloved ones and myself will be ok and healthy. It's a very gloomy way of looking at it, but when surviving becomes the best birthday gift you could wish for, it's hard to face this situation in a different way.



happy birthday!


----------



## LadyDestani

Raz said:


> I turn 34 today. Birthdays are always complicated, as very bad things tend to happen around my birthday; generally one week before it or one week after it. This year is a very different case... I'm just trying to feel as ok as possible, hoping that my beloved ones and myself will be ok and healthy. It's a very gloomy way of looking at it, but when surviving becomes the best birthday gift you could wish for, it's hard to face this situation in a different way.



Happy Birthday! This is indeed a crazy year, but as long as you and your loved ones are safe and healthy that's the most important thing.


----------



## Midoriya

Raz said:


> I turn 34 today. Birthdays are always complicated, as very bad things tend to happen around my birthday; generally one week before it or one week after it. This year is a very different case... I'm just trying to feel as ok as possible, hoping that my beloved ones and myself will be ok and healthy. It's a very gloomy way of looking at it, but when surviving becomes the best birthday gift you could wish for, it's hard to face this situation in a different way.



Happy birthday!


----------



## necrofantasia

today is my 16th birthday.
it feels both scary and exciting, really... ;w;


----------



## Midoriya

necrofantasia said:


> today is my 16th birthday.
> it feels both scary and exciting, really... ;w;



Happy birthday!    

Hope you’re doing well.  ^^


----------



## NightNinja

necrofantasia said:


> today is my 16th birthday.
> it feels both scary and exciting, really... ;w;


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

necrofantasia said:


> today is my 16th birthday.
> it feels both scary and exciting, really... ;w;


Happy Birthday!


----------



## -Lumi-

It’s my birthday today! The birthday celebration in New Horizons is super cute.  I won’t spoil anything but I like it more than the New Leaf celebration!


----------



## Midoriya

Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> It’s my birthday today! The birthday celebration in New Horizons is super cute.  I won’t spoil anything but I like it more than the New Leaf celebration!



Happy birthday!  

I hope you have a great day.  ^^

(and yes, I really enjoyed the birthday celebration in NH!)


----------



## -Lumi-

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> I hope you have a great day.  ^^
> 
> (and yes, I really enjoyed the birthday celebration in NH!)



Thank you so much!  Fingers crossed the weather cools down and I can make cookies later!


----------



## necrofantasia

i forgot to say this yesterday, but thank you guys ;;
my birthday was awesome and one of the best I've ever had


----------



## hallejulia

It's my 20th birthday today.
20 is a massive milestone for me cause I never thought I would even make it to 18.


----------



## Heyden

hallejulia said:


> It's my 20th birthday today.
> 20 is a massive milestone for me cause I never thought I would even make it to 18.


Happy Birthday!! Hope things are going well.


----------



## hallejulia

Heyden said:


> Happy Birthday!! Hope things are going well.


Thank you.

I was in a pretty bad place last week but I'm thankfully doing much better now.


----------



## LadyDestani

hallejulia said:


> It's my 20th birthday today.
> 20 is a massive milestone for me cause I never thought I would even make it to 18.



Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## hallejulia

LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day.


Thank you


----------



## Midoriya

hallejulia said:


> It's my 20th birthday today.
> 20 is a massive milestone for me cause I never thought I would even make it to 18.



Happy birthday!   

Hope you have had a great one.  ^^


----------



## hallejulia

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Hope you have had a great one.  ^^


Thank you


----------



## Islandernewcomer64

My birthday is today! I'm 26 years old!


----------



## -Lumi-

Islandernewcomer64 said:


> My birthday is today! I'm 26 years old!


Happy birthday!


----------



## LadyDestani

Islandernewcomer64 said:


> My birthday is today! I'm 26 years old!



Happy Birthday! Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Midoriya

Islandernewcomer64 said:


> My birthday is today! I'm 26 years old!



Happy birthday!


----------



## Aisland

Islandernewcomer64 said:


> My birthday is today! I'm 26 years old!


Happy late birthday!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

OMG. I'm 56 today.  *shakes a fist at the sky*

Can I ramble like the elderly person that I am? I mean, I grew up with black-and-white tv. Back when there was no remote control. You want to change tv channels? Get up and walk over to the tv set and turn that big clunky dial one preset channel at a time. There was no cellphone. Only big corded black telephones. You dial the number, one digit at a time, and you have to wait for the dial to rotate back before the next digit can be dialed. I watched Wild Wild West. The original tv series starring Robert Conrad. I watched The Beatles cartoon series. It always starts with A Hard Day's Night. I watched Battlestar Galactica, the original series with Richard Hatch and Dirk Benedict and Jane Seymour. I watched Star Wars in the cinema. I fell in love with Harrison Ford. I spent friday nights at discotheques drinking Pina Coladas and Brown Cows and dancing to Def Leppard, Robert Palmer, George Michael, The Pet Shop Boys, Depeche Mode, Queen. Back in the day, cameras were big and unwieldy. Film was expensive and had to be developed before you could ogle at the photographs. It took an eternity week. I used a typewriter to write my university essays and assignments. Mistakes had to be meticulously whited out with Liquid Paper. Computers were big, scary machines. I touched one in my teens. Used one in my 20s. Got hooked to the internet in my 30s. Discovered videogames in my 40s. 

Ah, I'm living my life backwards. It all makes sense now. 

I hate being old. I do not know what it means to age gracefully. I will kick and scream all the way to the end.  *shakes other fist at the sky*

But wait. Let me read my manga, watch my anime, play my games first. Too many hobbies, so little time.


----------



## LadyDestani

Happy Birthday @CrankyCupcake!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy birthday, @CrankyCupcake !


----------



## Tokkidokie

CrankyCupcake said:


> OMG. I'm 56 today.  *shakes a fist at the sky*
> 
> Can I ramble like the elderly person that I am? I mean, I grew up with black-and-white tv. Back when there was no remote control. You want to change tv channels? Get up and walk over to the tv set and turn that big clunky dial one preset channel at a time. There was no cellphone. Only big corded black telephones. You dial the number, one digit at a time, and you have to wait for the dial to rotate back before the next digit can be dialed. I watched Wild Wild West. The original tv series starring Robert Conrad. I watched The Beatles cartoon series. It always starts with A Hard Day's Night. I watched Battlestar Galactica, the original series with Richard Hatch and Dirk Benedict and Jane Seymour. I watched Star Wars in the cinema. I fell in love with Harrison Ford. I spent friday nights at discotheques drinking Pina Coladas and Brown Cows and dancing to Def Leppard, Robert Palmer, George Michael, The Pet Shop Boys, Depeche Mode, Queen. Back in the day, cameras were big and unwieldy. Film was expensive and had to be developed before you could ogle at the photographs. It took an eternity week. I used a typewriter to write my university essays and assignments. Mistakes had to be meticulously whited out with Liquid Paper. Computers were big, scary machines. I touched one in my teens. Used one in my 20s. Got hooked to the internet in my 30s. Discovered videogames in my 40s.
> 
> Ah, I'm living my life backwards. It all makes sense now.
> 
> I hate being old. I do not know what it means to age gracefully. I will kick and scream all the way to the end.  *shakes other fist at the sky*
> 
> But wait. Let me read my manga, watch my anime, play my games first. Too many hobbies, so little time.



Happy belated birthday!

I remember those old tvs. We had one in our basement -- it had 8 channels and the antenna never wanted to stay in place haha

Even though phones with buttons were already a thing for quite a while, we had a rotary phone for the longest time when I was growing up. Kids these days would possibly perish with a rotary phone. A 17y/o I know expressed great horror at the thought of having to start the entire rotary process again if even one number was incorrect 

Aging backwards is a wonderful thing. Do all the things that you enjoy doing for as long as you enjoy doing them! Hope that no one is trying to tell you otherwise! 

Happy birthday again!


----------



## Kurb

Birthday is July 4th
only 2 more weeks


----------



## Catharina

Yay its my birthday today ;3


----------



## moo_nieu

Catharina266 said:


> Yay its my birthday today ;3



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Midoriya

Catharina266 said:


> Yay its my birthday today ;3



Happy birthday!


----------



## LadyDestani

Catharina266 said:


> Yay its my birthday today ;3


Happy Birthday! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Catharina

aww thanks everyone ;3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today is my dad's bday yeet


----------



## Paperboy012305

Soo, today's my birthday, yet nobody is telling me Happy Birthday here. That's so sad.


----------



## Midoriya

Paperboy012305 said:


> Soo, today's my birthday, yet nobody is telling me Happy Birthday here. That's so sad.



Happy birthday!  Hope you have a good one.


----------



## LadyDestani

Paperboy012305 said:


> Soo, today's my birthday, yet nobody is telling me Happy Birthday here. That's so sad.


Happy Birthday!  I hope you have a great one!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

It's my birthday today, but it doesn't feel like my birthday for some reason


----------



## -Lumi-

LeoDaStar said:


> It's my birthday today, but it doesn't feel like my birthday for some reason



Aww well, hopefully hearing somebody say happy birthday will help it feel a little more special? Happy birthday!  I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Catharina

LeoDaStar said:


> It's my birthday today, but it doesn't feel like my birthday for some reason


Happy birthday! I hope you have an amazing day and feel a bit more special!


----------



## LadyDestani

LeoDaStar said:


> It's my birthday today, but it doesn't feel like my birthday for some reason


I'm sorry things aren't feeling quite normal right now, but I hope you have a great birthday regardless!


----------



## Midoriya

LeoDaStar said:


> It's my birthday today, but it doesn't feel like my birthday for some reason



Happy birthday!  I hope you have a great one!


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

LeoDaStar said:


> It's my birthday today, but it doesn't feel like my birthday for some reason


Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## Sophie23

It’s Freddie Mercury’s birthday today he would of been 74


----------



## KittenNoir

Today is my birthday


----------



## Aurita

KittenNoir said:


> Today is my birthday


Happy Birthday!!  hopefully you’re having a great birthday!


----------



## Midoriya

KittenNoir said:


> Today is my birthday



Happy birthday!


----------



## KittenNoir

Aurita said:


> Happy Birthday!!  hopefully you’re having a great birthday!


Thank you  I am I’m on holidays haha 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 10, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## LadyDestani

KittenNoir said:


> Today is my birthday


Happy Birthday!  I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## KittenNoir

LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday!  I hope you have a lovely day!


Thank you very much


----------



## rianne

It's my birthday today (yes, where I live is ahead of forum time so shhh).


----------



## Aurita

rianne said:


> It's my birthday today (yes, where I live is ahead of forum time so shhh).


happy birthday rianne!!


----------



## Midoriya

rianne said:


> It's my birthday today (yes, where I live is ahead of forum time so shhh).



Happy birthday, friendo!


----------



## LadyDestani

rianne said:


> It's my birthday today (yes, where I live is ahead of forum time so shhh).


Happy Birthday!  Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## saucySheep

March 14th 

also Albert Einstien's bday <3 also pi day <3 

maybe thats why im better at math than my peers


----------



## Ananas Dragon

today


----------



## LadyDestani

Ametsa Izarra said:


> today


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Imbri

Ametsa Izarra said:


> today


Happy birthday!


----------



## Midoriya

Ametsa Izarra said:


> today



Happy birthday!


----------



## TheDuke55

Mine was yesterday. I got Diddy Kong Racing and Kirby Crystal Shards. I never got to try them and really wanted to.


----------



## LadyDestani

TheDuke55 said:


> Mine was yesterday. I got Diddy Kong Racing and Kirby Crystal Shards. I never got to try them and really wanted to.


Happy Belated Birthday!   

Hope you enjoy your new games!


----------



## TheDuke55

Thank you! I always wanted them and my cousin would never let me play his games. He had both of them and I only ever got to watch him play them. So even though they're super old, they're new to me and I'm enjoying them.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> Mine was yesterday. I got Diddy Kong Racing and Kirby Crystal Shards. I never got to try them and really wanted to.



Happy belated birthday!


----------



## oak

It's my birthday today!


----------



## Aurita

oak said:


> It's my birthday today!


Happy birthday!!


----------



## LadyDestani

oak said:


> It's my birthday today!


Happy Birthday! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Midoriya

oak said:


> It's my birthday today!



Happy birthday!


----------



## oak

LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope you have a lovely day!





Midoriya said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks guys!!


----------



## xara

oak said:


> It's my birthday today!



ack i’m hella late but happy belated birthday!! i hope you had a good day


----------



## milktae

It’s my birthday


----------



## LadyDestani

milktae said:


> It’s my birthday


Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Midoriya

milktae said:


> It’s my birthday



Happy birthday!  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## xara

milktae said:


> It’s my birthday



i can’t believe i missed this happy belated birthday!!! i hope you had an amazing day c’:


----------



## saucySheep

my birthday is march 14th ;p same day as Albert Einstein


----------



## Sophie23

My birthday is the 23rd of December


----------



## Ichiban

December 14th, so tomorrow lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Origami said:


> December 14th, so tomorrow lol


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow!


----------



## xara

Origami said:


> December 14th, so tomorrow lol


 
happy birthday!!


----------



## Sophie23

My birthday is next Wednesday


----------



## Jas

today is my birthday!


----------



## -Lumi-

Jas said:


> today is my birthday!



Happy birthday!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Jas said:


> today is my birthday!


Happy Birthday! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Sophie23

My birthday is today it’s still hard to believe but it is


----------



## -Lumi-

MayorSophie23 said:


> My birthday is today it’s still hard to believe but it is



Happy birthday!


----------



## Sophie23

-Lumi- said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you very much and Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## LadyDestani

MayorSophie23 said:


> My birthday is today it’s still hard to believe but it is


Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## Sophie23

LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your day!


Thank you very much and Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## xhyloh

mine's april 9th so not for a little while but it's coming up..! ;w;


----------



## KimiyoCake

My birthday was actually yesterday ^^; (Feb 9th)


----------



## -Lumi-

KimiyoCake said:


> My birthday was actually yesterday ^^; (Feb 9th)



Well, happy belated birthday then!   I hope you had a lovely day


----------



## LadyDestani

KimiyoCake said:


> My birthday was actually yesterday ^^; (Feb 9th)


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Neb

I'm 19 today! It's hard to believe I'm already close to two decades...


----------



## Kirbyz

Neb said:


> I'm 19 today! It's hard to believe I'm already close to two decades...


happy happy happy birthday!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Neb said:


> I'm 19 today! It's hard to believe I'm already close to two decades...


Happy birthday! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## -Lumi-

Neb said:


> I'm 19 today! It's hard to believe I'm already close to two decades...



Happy birthday!  I hope you have a lovely day


----------



## ForeverALoan

April 7th : ) not for a little bit but kind of soon ig


----------



## WeiMoote

Today's my birthday. ^_^


----------



## Midoriya

WeiMoote said:


> Today's my birthday. ^_^



Happy birthday!


----------



## lemoncrossing

ForeverALoan said:


> April 7th : ) not for a little bit but kind of soon ig



omg we’re birthday twins! happy early birthday


----------



## LadyDestani

WeiMoote said:


> Today's my birthday. ^_^


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## ForeverALoan

lemoncrossing said:


> omg we’re birthday twins! happy early birthday


omgg thats so cool 
happy early birthday to you tooo  ^-^


----------



## xara

WeiMoote said:


> Today's my birthday. ^_^



happy belated birthday!!


----------



## xara

so uh. it’s my birthday.


----------



## Midoriya

xara said:


> so uh. it’s my birthday.



Omggggg, happy birthday, friend!


----------



## ForeverALoan

xara said:


> so uh. it’s my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 359078


yooo happy birthdayyy <3


----------



## -Lumi-

xara said:


> so uh. it’s my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 359078



Aw happy birthday Xara!   I always see you wishing other people happy birthday and now it’s your day  I hope it’s wonderful!


----------



## xara

ForeverALoan said:


> yooo happy birthdayyy <3





-Lumi- said:


> Aw happy birthday Xara!   I always see you wishing other people happy birthday and now it’s your day  I hope it’s wonderful!



 thank you both so much omg!! <3


----------



## LadyDestani

xara said:


> so uh. it’s my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 359078


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## xara

LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you have a lovely day!



thank you so much, destani!


----------



## Holla

Big ole 25 today. Quarter of a century already... Does that make me old yet?


----------



## LadyDestani

Holla said:


> Big ole 25 today. Quarter of a century already... Does that make me old yet?


Happy Birthday! Hope you enjoy it!   

And you are definitely not old yet.


----------



## chocopug

It's my birthday today~! 

(Not a joke... I'm just a natural born fool.)


----------



## -Lumi-

chocopug said:


> It's my birthday today~!
> 
> (Not a joke... I'm just a natural born fool.)



Happy birthday!  I hope it’s a good one and that you don’t have to deal with too many pranks


----------



## LadyDestani

chocopug said:


> It's my birthday today~!
> 
> (Not a joke... I'm just a natural born fool.)


Happy Birthday! I hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

My husband isn't a TBT member, but happy birthday to that special man!!! He still worked and dealt with family drama on his special day so he deserves a shout-out


----------



## Midoriya

neoqueenserenity said:


> My husband isn't a TBT member, but happy birthday to that special man!!! He still worked and dealt with family drama on his special day so he deserves a shout-out



Happy birthday to him!  Hope he’s doing well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I turned 21 on Tuesday!


----------



## LadyDestani

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I turned 21 on Tuesday!


Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## jiny

its my 17th birthday today!!


----------



## LadyDestani

syub said:


> its my 17th birthday today!!


Happy Birthday! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## -Lumi-

syub said:


> its my 17th birthday today!!



Happy birthday, Syub!! I hope you have an amazing day


----------



## Holla

syub said:


> its my 17th birthday today!!



Happy Birthday!! 

Sometimes I still feel 17... haha.
I hope you enjoy it 17 is usually a great year!


----------



## xara

neoqueenserenity said:


> My husband isn't a TBT member, but happy birthday to that special man!!! He still worked and dealt with family drama on his special day so he deserves a shout-out



i’m late but happy belated birthday to your husband!! i hope he had a lovely day (despite the family drama).


----------



## sleepydreepy

It's my birthday! Can't believe in 24 already ☺


----------



## -Lumi-

sleepydreepy said:


> It's my birthday! Can't believe in 24 already ☺



Happy birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## LadyDestani

sleepydreepy said:


> It's my birthday! Can't believe in 24 already ☺


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## 0ni

sleepydreepy said:


> It's my birthday! Can't believe in 24 already ☺


Happy birthday! Hope it's a good one


----------



## Midoriya

sleepydreepy said:


> It's my birthday! Can't believe in 24 already ☺



Happy birthday fellow May birthday person!


----------



## Midoriya

Today (05/05) is my birthday!


----------



## -Lumi-

Midoriya said:


> Today (05/05) is my birthday!



Happy Birthday, Midoriya! I hope you have an amazing day


----------



## LadyDestani

Midoriya said:


> Today (05/05) is my birthday!


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Midoriya said:


> Today (05/05) is my birthday!


Happy birthday! May you have a healthy life ahead of you!


----------



## mocha.

26 today, where does the time go?!


----------



## -Lumi-

mocha. said:


> 26 today, where does the time go?!



Oh my goodness, it’s your birthday?  Happy birthday, Mocha! I hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## LadyDestani

mocha. said:


> 26 today, where does the time go?!


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Dunquixote

mocha. said:


> 26 today, where does the time go?!



Happy belated birthday! I hope you had a wonderful birthday


----------



## Autumn247

Today is my 27th birthday, feels crazy, I feel like a kid still in many ways


----------



## -Lumi-

Autumn247 said:


> Today is my 27th birthday, feels crazy, I feel like a kid still in many ways



Happy birthday!  I hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## LadyDestani

Autumn247 said:


> Today is my 27th birthday, feels crazy, I feel like a kid still in many ways


Happy Birthday! Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Dunquixote

Autumn247 said:


> Today is my 27th birthday, feels crazy, I feel like a kid still in many ways



Happy birthday! Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## inazuma

Happy birthday to me! I hope my family keep being healthy and happy! And today im turning 14 Wow, Im very young.


----------



## LadyDestani

inazuma said:


> Happy birthday to me! I hope my family keep being healthy and happy! And today im turning 14 Wow, Im very young.


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Dunquixote

inazuma said:


> Happy birthday to me! I hope my family keep being healthy and happy! And today im turning 14 Wow, Im very young.



Happy birthday!


----------



## Midoriya

inazuma said:


> Happy birthday to me! I hope my family keep being healthy and happy! And today im turning 14 Wow, Im very young.



Happy birthday!


----------



## biibii

turning 19 feels weird man


----------



## moo_nieu

biibii said:


> turning 19 feels weird man


happy birthday!


----------



## Dunquixote

biibii said:


> turning 19 feels weird man


Happy birthday


----------



## Midoriya

biibii said:


> turning 19 feels weird man



Happy birthday!


----------



## LadyDestani

biibii said:


> turning 19 feels weird man


Happy birthday! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## xara

biibii said:


> turning 19 feels weird man



happy belated birthday, love!!


----------



## KittenNoir

It’s my birthday today  I’m away on my Wedding anniversary holiday still I leave today.

Ive been told my family have a surprise for me when I get home  it’s a big birthday number I’m celebrating


----------



## Midoriya

KittenNoir said:


> It’s my birthday today



Happy birthday!


----------



## KittenNoir

Diluc said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## Croconaw

KittenNoir said:


> It’s my birthday today  I’m away on my Wedding anniversary holiday still I leave today.
> 
> Ive been told my family have a surprise for me when I get home  it’s a big birthday number I’m celebrating


Happy birthday! I hope you had fun on your holiday! What a way to end a vacation with a birthday right after.


----------



## LadyDestani

KittenNoir said:


> It’s my birthday today  I’m away on my Wedding anniversary holiday still I leave today.
> 
> Ive been told my family have a surprise for me when I get home  it’s a big birthday number I’m celebrating


Happy Birthday and congrats on your wedding anniversary too! Hope you've had a lovely holiday!


----------



## KittenNoir

Croconaw said:


> Happy birthday! I hope you had fun on your holiday! What a way to end a vacation with a birthday right after.


I know haha it’s pretty amazing  Thank you for the birthday wish 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 10, 2021



LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday and congrats on your wedding anniversary too! Hope you've had a lovely holiday!


Thank you I’m very relaxed  Im keen to come home and see what my family have planned


----------



## MadisonBristol

Didn't notice this thread yesterday. I just turned 21!


----------



## LadyDestani

MadisonBristol said:


> Didn't notice this thread yesterday. I just turned 21!


Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## xara

KittenNoir said:


> It’s my birthday today  I’m away on my Wedding anniversary holiday still I leave today.
> 
> Ive been told my family have a surprise for me when I get home  it’s a big birthday number I’m celebrating



happy belated birthday and wedding anniversary!! i hope that you had an amazing birthday and vacation, and that you enjoy your family’s surprise for you!


----------



## KittenNoir

xara said:


> happy belated birthday and wedding anniversary!! i hope that you had an amazing birthday and vacation, and that you enjoy your family’s surprise for you!


Thank you


----------



## porkpie28

Hi everyone today is my birthday going shopping later went on animal crossing today hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Roxxy

Happy Birthday  hope you have a great day


----------



## Bloodflowers

Happy birthday   Have a wonderful day


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Happy Birthday!! September birthdays are the best so congrats


----------



## Croconaw

Happy birthday! I hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## xara

happy birthday!! i hope you have fun shopping later and have an amazing day!


----------



## JemAC

happy birthday! hope you have a great day!


----------



## LadyDestani

porkpie28 said:


> Hi everyone today is my birthday going shopping later went on animal crossing today hope everyone has a good weekend


Happy Birthday! I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Midoriya

porkpie28 said:


> Hi everyone today is my birthday going shopping later went on animal crossing today hope everyone has a good weekend



Happy birthday!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Happy birthday to Marshal and me. But mainly Marshal. Give your Marshal presents if you have him!!


----------



## JemAC

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Happy birthday to Marshal and me. But mainly Marshal. Give your Marshal presents if you have him!!
> View attachment 401912



Happy Birthday to both of you! I’ll be celebrating with Marshal in my NL town, I hope you have a great day!


----------



## LadyDestani

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Happy birthday to Marshal and me. But mainly Marshal. Give your Marshal presents if you have him!!
> View attachment 401912


Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day!


----------



## mrbeanfan64

its my birthday today yippee


----------



## inazuma

mrbeanfan64 said:


> its my birthday today yippeeView attachment 415480


Happy berfday! I also like Mr Bean and he Made my childhood


----------



## porkpie28

mrbeanfan64 said:


> its my birthday today yippeeView attachment 415480


 happy birthday


----------



## magicaldonkey

mrbeanfan64 said:


> its my birthday today yippeeView attachment 415480



happy birthday!!


----------



## LadyDestani

mrbeanfan64 said:


> its my birthday today yippeeView attachment 415480


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## S.J.

mrbeanfan64 said:


> its my birthday today yippeeView attachment 415480


Happy Birthday! I hope you've had a lovely day!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Don't want another lonely birthday so posting here lol, turning 33 today but am looking forward to some delicious gluten-free swedish Daim Cake : ) this was always a painful day for me since my sister and I were fraternal and I always had very few who cared versus her haha.


----------



## S.J.

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Don't want another lonely birthday so posting here lol, turning 33 today but am looking forward to some delicious gluten-free swedish Daim Cake : ) this was always a painful day for me since my sister and I were fraternal and I always had very few who cared versus her haha.


Happy Birthday! I hadn’t heard of Daim cake, but I Googled and it looks delicious! ☺❤


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

S.J. said:


> Happy Birthday! I hadn’t heard of Daim cake, but I Googled and it looks delicious! ☺❤



It's a wonderful treat haha, especially when you're gluten intolerant lol and thanks so much!


----------



## -Lumi-

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Don't want another lonely birthday so posting here lol, turning 33 today but am looking forward to some delicious gluten-free swedish Daim Cake : ) this was always a painful day for me since my sister and I were fraternal and I always had very few who cared versus her haha.



Happy birthday!!  I hope you have a wonderful day and I'm glad you got to enjoy your cake


----------



## LadyDestani

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Don't want another lonely birthday so posting here lol, turning 33 today but am looking forward to some delicious gluten-free swedish Daim Cake : ) this was always a painful day for me since my sister and I were fraternal and I always had very few who cared versus her haha.


Happy Birthday! I hope you won't be lonely today. Sending you best wishes for a happy day!


----------



## JemAC

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Don't want another lonely birthday so posting here lol, turning 33 today but am looking forward to some delicious gluten-free swedish Daim Cake : ) this was always a painful day for me since my sister and I were fraternal and I always had very few who cared versus her haha.



Happy Birthday! I hope you have a really lovely day and enjoy that delicious sounding cake!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Thank you all   The cake was fabulous and we watched what dreams may come what a great evening!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

My birthday's on the 5th and I just got covid. yay


----------



## S.J.

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> My birthday's on the 5th and I just got covid. yay


Sorry to hear! I hope you're feeling better by then at least. ❤


----------



## xara

i can’t believe i’m saying this, but today’s my 20th birthday!! the fact that i’m _20_ now is absolutely insane to me... i didn’t think i’d make it this far. :’o

happy birthday to me!


----------



## S.J.

xara said:


> i can’t believe i’m saying this, but today’s my 20th birthday!! the fact that i’m _20_ now is absolutely insane to me... i didn’t think i’d make it this far. :’o
> 
> happy birthday to me!


Happy Birthday xara!


----------



## LadyDestani

xara said:


> i can’t believe i’m saying this, but today’s my 20th birthday!! the fact that i’m _20_ now is absolutely insane to me... i didn’t think i’d make it this far. :’o
> 
> happy birthday to me!


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Roxxy

xara said:


> i can’t believe i’m saying this, but today’s my 20th birthday!! the fact that i’m _20_ now is absolutely insane to me... i didn’t think i’d make it this far. :’o
> 
> happy birthday to me!


Think I am stalking you with birthday wishes  You deserve the bestest birthday ever so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xara said:


> i can’t believe i’m saying this, but today’s my 20th birthday!! the fact that i’m _20_ now is absolutely insane to me... i didn’t think i’d make it this far. :’o
> 
> happy birthday to me!


HAPPY BDAY BROOO ILYSMMMM


----------



## WeiMoote

I forgot to post this, but Monday was my birthday. ^^;


----------



## S.J.

WeiMoote said:


> I forgot to post this, but Monday was my birthday. ^^;


Happy belated Birthday!  Did you have a great day?


----------



## skarmoury

xara said:


> i can’t believe i’m saying this, but today’s my 20th birthday!! the fact that i’m _20_ now is absolutely insane to me... i didn’t think i’d make it this far. :’o
> 
> happy birthday to me!


XARA I ALREADY GREETED U BUT HAPPIEST BIRTHDAY ILY HOPE U EAT LOTS OF GOOD CAKE TODAY
also ur unfortunately going on my list of “friends in their 20’s who i can have an existential crisis with” list


----------



## LadyDestani

WeiMoote said:


> I forgot to post this, but Monday was my birthday. ^^;


Happy Belated Birthday! I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## xara

S.J. said:


> Happy Birthday xara!





LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you have a fantastic day!





Roxxy said:


> Think I am stalking you with birthday wishes  You deserve the bestest birthday ever so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!





xSuperMario64x said:


> HAPPY BDAY BROOO ILYSMMMM


you’re all so sweet, thank you guys so much!! i hope you all had a lovely day as well! 



skarmoury said:


> XARA I ALREADY GREETED U BUT HAPPIEST BIRTHDAY ILY HOPE U EAT LOTS OF GOOD CAKE TODAY
> also ur unfortunately going on my list of “friends in their 20’s who i can have an existential crisis with” list


XJKXNXND THANK YOU, SKAR, ILY!! i’m very honoured to be on your “friends in their 20’s who i can have an existential crisis with” list. 



WeiMoote said:


> I forgot to post this, but Monday was my birthday. ^^;


happy belated birthday!! i hope you had a great day! :’D


----------



## Lumos

Today is my 29th birthday! I've got no real plans but today is the first time I'll be celebrating a birthday in NH which will be lovely


----------



## S.J.

Lumos said:


> Today is my 29th birthday! I've got no real plans but today is the first time I'll be celebrating a birthday in NH which will be lovely


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a great day both in and out of game!


----------



## Lumos

S.J. said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you have a great day both in and out of game!


Thank you so much! I appreciate the well wishes


----------



## LadyDestani

Lumos said:


> Today is my 29th birthday! I've got no real plans but today is the first time I'll be celebrating a birthday in NH which will be lovely


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## jiny

todays my 18th birthday


----------



## -Lumi-

jiny said:


> todays my 18th birthday



Happy birthday, Jiny!!  I hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## LadyDestani

jiny said:


> todays my 18th birthday


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Midoriya

Today's my 25th birthday!


----------



## LadyDestani

Venti said:


> Today's my 25th birthday!


Happy Birthday! I hope you have an amazing day!


----------



## jadetine

Happy birthday and Mother’s Day to me! I forgot my switch so I can’t get my villagers to throw me a party on this trip, lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

jadetine said:


> Happy birthday and Mother’s Day to me! I forgot my switch so I can’t get my villagers to throw me a party on this trip, lol.


Happy Birthday and Happy Mother's Day to you! I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Mattician

I turned 30 today..

Not sure how to feel.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mattician said:


> I turned 30 today..
> 
> Not sure how to feel.


Happy Birthday! Hope you had a great day!

30's not so bad. I think it's a good age.


----------



## Mattician

LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope you had a great day!
> 
> 30's not so bad. I think it's a good age.


Thanks.

I'll take it cause some people think I'm closer to 20.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

happy birthday @moonbyu


----------



## Autumn247

I just turned 28 years old today, I still feel like I'm 18 lol anyway, I'm happy and am enjoying the day


----------



## KittenNoir

It's my birthday !!!!! I am going out to some beach markets and lunch then a massive birthday dinner later with family


----------



## Midoriya

KittenNoir said:


> It's my birthday !!!!! I am going out to some beach markets and lunch then a massive birthday dinner later with family



Happy birthday, KittenNoir!  I hope today ends up being as fantastic as you!


----------



## KittenNoir

Naofumi said:


> Happy birthday, KittenNoir!  I hope today ends up being as fantastic as you!


Thank you @Naofumi


----------



## JemAC

KittenNoir said:


> It's my birthday !!!!! I am going out to some beach markets and lunch then a massive birthday dinner later with family



Happy Birthday! Hope you have a lovely day and enjoy the markets and family dinner!


----------



## LadyDestani

KittenNoir said:


> It's my birthday !!!!! I am going out to some beach markets and lunch then a massive birthday dinner later with family


Happy Birthday! 

I hope your day is truly fantastic!


----------



## KittenNoir

Thank you so much


----------

